# Tim Sweeney: Microsoft will Steam mit Win-Updates vom Markt drängen



## MichaelBonke (26. Juli 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Tim Sweeney: Microsoft will Steam mit Win-Updates vom Markt drängen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Tim Sweeney: Microsoft will Steam mit Win-Updates vom Markt drängen


----------



## weazz1980 (26. Juli 2016)

Das wird niemals passieren!

MS würde mit einem Schlag sehr viele Kunden verlieren und rechtliche Probleme bezüglich Wettbewerb würde es auch geben.


----------



## Emke (26. Juli 2016)

Wenn MS das machen würde, dann würden so ziemlich jeder Gamer zu Linux wechseln - da die meisten Games hauptsächlich über Steam verkauft werden und wenn das nicht mehr der Fall ist braucht man auch kein Windows mehr. Dann würden auch Entwickler anfangen mehr Games für Linux zu machen wenn sie keine Kunden mehr auf Windows erreichen können.

Mein einziger Grund für Windows ist im Prinzip wirklich nur Steam und das die meisten Games eben über das laufen und für Windows sind.

Ergo würde MS sich selbst ein Grab schaufeln. Deshalb - Nein, wird nicht passieren und ich frag mich woher der Typ die Theorie schon wieder her hat.

Edit:
Oder Steam geht doch unter und wir bekommen von jedem Entwickler dann einen eigenen Launcher - yay.


----------



## rhmn64 (26. Juli 2016)

Wenn Steam untergehen sollte wegen MS, dann kauf ich nur noch Keys aus dem Netz damit MS gar nichts davon verdient


----------



## Odin333 (26. Juli 2016)

Sagen wir es mal so: es würde niemandem schaden, wenn MS diesen Plan hätte und durchziehen würde.

A) Hätte das für MS fatale Wettbewerbsrechtliche Konsequenzen
B) Würde es dem Image von MS schaden
C) Würde es Linux als Alternative stärken

Vulkan scheint bei Entwicklern gut anzukommen, das wird natürlich zum Problem für MS.


----------



## nevermind85 (26. Juli 2016)

Emke schrieb:


> Wenn MS das machen würde, dann würden so ziemlich jeder Gamer zu Linux wechseln - da die meisten Games hauptsächlich über Steam verkauft werden und wenn das nicht mehr der Fall ist braucht man auch kein Windows mehr.



Die meisten Spiele werden über Steam verkauft, weil da das Angebot am Größten ist... nicht etwa, weil Steam so toll ist. MS will EINEN Store für Windows, Xbox und Windows Mobile etablieren, falls es letzteres bis dahin noch gibt.
Das hat für Entwickler massive Vorteile, weil nur noch in einer Umgebung entwickelt werden muss, die Anwendungen aber auf mehreren Palttformen laufen. Wenn so ein Store erst richtig läuft und die Entwickler/ Publisher mitziehen, verleitet das vermutlich genau keinen Gamer dazu, auf Linux/ Unix zu wechseln, da das Angebot unter Windows dann ebenfalls groß genug ist und die Spiele zB auch auf der Xbox laufen. Zusätzlich muss man sich auch nicht mit Linux auseinander setzen.



Emke schrieb:


> Dann würden auch Entwickler anfangen mehr Games für Linux zu machen wenn sie keine Kunden mehr auf Windows erreichen können.



Das ist zwar nur Spekulation, aber ich denke, ein Entwickler bastelt ein Spiel lieber in einer Windows-Umgebung, und hat für mehrere Palttformen dann auch nur einmal Aufwand.. s.o.



Emke schrieb:


> Mein einziger Grund für Windows ist im Prinzip wirklich nur Steam und das die meisten Games eben über das laufen und für Windows sind.



Das ein DEIN einziger Grund... sprichst Du für den Großteil der Gamer-Community? Benutzt wird das, was zweckmäßig ist. Und das ist nunmal Windows aufgrund seiner weltweiten Verbreitung.



Emke schrieb:


> Ergo würde MS sich selbst ein Grab schaufeln. Deshalb - Nein, wird nicht passieren und ich frag mich woher der Typ die Theorie schon wieder her hat.



Doch, wird sehr wahrscheinlich passieren. MS kann damit sein Monopol noch weiter ausbauen und gleichzeitig ne voll Breitseite in Richtung Sony abfeuern... wer will noch für die PS entwickeln, wenn man unter Windows mit deutlich weniger Aufwand mehr Kunden erreichen kann.
Ist nicht das erste mal, dass MS so seine Position ausnutzt; Stichwort Internet Explorer, um mal ein populäres Beispiel zu nennen. Ich finde, dass muss Tim Sweeny auch gar nicht explizit belegen, da es für diese Geschäftspraktiken seitens MS auch noch andere bekannte Beispiele gibt.



Emke schrieb:


> Edit:
> Oder Steam geht doch unter und wir bekommen von jedem Entwickler dann einen eigenen Launcher - yay.



Was meinst Du mit eigenem Launcher? Den haben auch jetzt schon die meisten Spiele; Du meinst wohl Plattformen wie UBI-Launcher, Origin etc; aber genau das will MS ja nicht, das exklusiv über den Windows-Store vertrieben werden soll.

Ich sehe das zum Großteil so wie Sweeny; vor allem aber auch, dass MS mal wieder zu blöd sein wird, diesen Plan in die Tat umzusetzen. Und das ist dann auch gut so.


----------



## 127001 (26. Juli 2016)

Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich bezweifele, dass Microsoft etwas gegen Steam ausrichten kann - aber mal angenommen sollte der Fall X eintreten, dann gibt es ja noch Alternativen wie Gog etc. Microsoft würde sich aber keinen Gefallen damit tun ihr Vorhaben in die Tat umzusetzen. Das wäre meiner Ansicht nach ziemlich schädlich für ihr Image und Kontraproduktiv. Steam und Windows funktioniert als Konzept für viele Spieler, aber alles aus der Hand von Microsoft, nee, ich glaube das wäre nix und würde mir jedenfalls ganz und gar nicht gefallen.


----------



## Bonkic (26. Juli 2016)

valve soll steam an ms verkaufen, als shop in win 10 integrieren lassen und sich dann auf hl3 konzentrieren.
wäre dann wohl eine win-win-win-win-win-situation. oder so.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (26. Juli 2016)

Noch einer mit Verschwörungstheorien gegen das böse Microsoft, der würde sich gut hier im Forum machen


----------



## KiIlBiIl (26. Juli 2016)

Da ich ca 220 Spiele bei Steam habe und ungefähr Null bei Microsoft... Die Entscheidung ein anderes Betriebssystem zu nutzen würde nicht sonderlich schwer fallen!


----------



## Orzhov (26. Juli 2016)

Traurigerweise erschreckend plausibel.


----------



## gabr1eL44 (26. Juli 2016)

KiIlBiIl schrieb:


> Da ich ca 220 Spiele bei Steam habe und ungefähr Null bei Microsoft... Die Entscheidung ein anderes Betriebssystem zu nutzen würde nicht sonderlich schwer fallen!


Häh? Und welches? Willst du für Gaming auf MacOS wechseln? Selbst die Linux / SteamOS Variante ist doch gnadenlos gefloppt. Man wollte ursprünglich eine bessere Performance erreichen und ist jetzt deutlich schlechter. An Windows führt mittelfristig was Gaming betrifft kein Weg vorbei. Zumindest könnte die Vulkan Schnittstelle ein erster Schritt sein. Erstmal weg von DirectX zu einer offenen Plattform und dann wäre auch ein OS wechseln leichter zu vollziehen.


----------



## Gemar (26. Juli 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> valve soll steam an ms verkaufen, als shop in win 10 integrieren lassen und sich dann auf hl3 konzentrieren.
> wäre dann wohl eine win-win-win-win-win-situation. oder so.



Das wäre wohl eher der worst case für alle Parteien.


----------



## Berndor (26. Juli 2016)

Microsoft war doch mal Publisher von Epic Games ( Gears of War 1 +2 ). Vielleicht wird jetzt auch nur dreckige Wäsche gewaschen, nachdem es hinter den Kulissen gekracht hat. Sweeney hat bestimmt nicht schlecht verdient mit GoW.....


----------



## Tori1 (26. Juli 2016)

Da werden wohl so einige Wettbewerbskommission am Rad drehen Microsoft hat bei denen keinen guten Stand .


----------



## alu355 (26. Juli 2016)

Ja klar natürlich.
Ich dachte Sweeney sei US Bürger?
Dann sollte er bei der FTC vielleicht mal nachfragen wie so etwas funktioniert oder besser nicht funktioniert.
Microsoft wird immer ganz mulmig wenn sie an die FTC denken.
...und ja, die wird auch tätig bei so Neuland* wie Spielen

*©: Die Misere/GröFaZ Merkel


----------



## Spiritogre (26. Juli 2016)

Ach ja, der Sweeney, der wollte wohl gerne bei Microsoft arbeiten und wurde nicht genommen und muss jetzt bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit Blödsinn verbreiten. 

Nein, was Herr Sweeney sagt wird nicht eintreten, kann es auch gar nicht, da man Software aus jeder Quelle auf Windows installieren kann und immer können wird. 

Und sorry wenn ich das so sage, selbst wenn (was wie gesagt nicht geschehen wird), nein, Linux wird dann nicht die große Alternative für Zocker auf PC (und auch Vulkan wird sich nicht durchsetzen). Die Spielehersteller würden dann im Windows Store anbieten, der PC würde allerdings massiv im Zockbereich einbrechen und viele würden auf andere Plattformen ausweichen. Es ist halt kein Problem ein Smartphone / Tablet an TV oder Monitor anzuschließen sowie Maus / Tastatur und Joypad. Auch da bleibt die Entwicklung (auch der Betriebssysteme) ja nicht stehen und im Heimbereich sinken die PC Verkaufszahlen ohnehin, da die mobilen Teile sogar jetzt schon praktisch alles können, was ein Großteil der Konsumenten benötigt und nicht umsonst gibt es Geräte wie das Surface, die letztlich schon Notebook und Tablet in einem sind.


----------



## Odin333 (26. Juli 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Noch einer mit Verschwörungstheorien gegen das böse Microsoft, der würde sich gut hier im Forum machen



Noch einer, der die Augen vor Microsofts Vergangenheit verschliesst und entweder nie wusste oder vergessen hat, was MS gross gemacht hat:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_v._Microsoft_Corp.

Genau das, was MS jetzt mit dem Store macht, hat man schon gegen Netscape eingesetzt:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjm2ZZg6MAQ


----------



## USA911 (26. Juli 2016)

Ob der Typ jetzt recht hat oder nicht, ist eh irrelevant, da es reine Spekulationen sind.

Aber das Szenario ist nicht abwägig und auch vorstellbar.
Denn, für Win10 ist Microsoft sehr aggresiv vorgegangen, wie es bei keinem Betriebssystem der Welt bisher vorgekommen ist!


----------



## USA911 (26. Juli 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> valve soll steam an ms verkaufen, als shop in win 10 integrieren lassen und sich dann auf hl3 konzentrieren.
> wäre dann wohl eine win-win-win-win-win-situation. oder so.



Loser : Die Gamer


----------



## Seegurkensalat (26. Juli 2016)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Noch einer, der die Augen vor Microsofts Vergangenheit verschliesst und entweder nie wusste oder vergessen hat, was MS gross gemacht hat:



Mal davon ab, dass wir hier nur von irgendwelchen Meinungen und Gerüchten reden, nenn mir eine Weltfirma, die stets mit sauberen Mitteln gearbeitet hat.

@Über mir
Bitte entferne ein o, sonst bekomme ich einen Schreikrampf.


----------



## Odin333 (26. Juli 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Mal davon ab, dass wir hier nur von irgendwelchen Meinungen und Gerüchten reden, nenn mir eine Weltfirma, die stets mit sauberen Mitteln gearbeitet hat.



Aha, dann läuft es also darauf hinaus, dass das "ach so böse Microsoft" überhaupt nicht so böse ist, weil ja alle anderen auch böse sind.
Naja...


----------



## Seegurkensalat (26. Juli 2016)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Aha, dann läuft es also darauf hinaus, dass das "ach so böse Microsoft" überhaupt nicht so böse ist, weil ja alle anderen auch böse sind.
> Naja...



Nein es läuft daraus hinaus, dass alle Weltfirmen böse sind, hier aber immer und ausschließlich nur über MS geknatscht wird.


----------



## Wynn (26. Juli 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Nein es läuft daraus hinaus, dass alle Weltfirmen böse sind, hier aber immer und ausschließlich nur über MS geknatscht wird.



Das liegt vielleicht dran das Microsoft der alleinherscher bei casual betriebssystem ist


----------



## Odin333 (26. Juli 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Nein es läuft daraus hinaus, dass alle Weltfirmen böse sind, hier aber immer und ausschließlich nur über MS geknatscht wird.



Ja, das ist wirklich allerhand, dass bei einer News in der es um Microsoft geht, über Microsoft geknatsch wird und nicht über google, apple, sony, ect.


----------



## Gemar (26. Juli 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> ...
> Und sorry wenn ich das so sage, selbst wenn (was wie gesagt nicht geschehen wird), nein, Linux wird dann nicht die große Alternative für Zocker auf PC (und auch Vulkan wird sich nicht durchsetzen)
> ...Es ist halt kein Problem ein Smartphone / Tablet an TV oder Monitor anzuschließen sowie Maus / Tastatur und Joypad. Auch da bleibt die Entwicklung (auch der Betriebssysteme) ja nicht stehen und im Heimbereich sinken die PC Verkaufszahlen ohnehin, da die mobilen Teile sogar jetzt schon praktisch alles können, was ein Großteil der Konsumenten benötigt und nicht umsonst gibt es Geräte wie das Surface, die letztlich schon Notebook und Tablet in einem sind.



Linux ist schon eine Alternative, da hast Du wohl was verpennt oder Du siehst es nicht weil der Anteil der Nutzer nur Einprozentig ist. Trotzdem gibt es AAA-Titel und Indie-Entwickler fahren meist zweigleisig.
Klar zocken die meisten auf Windows und solange das mit Steam geht wird sich auch nicht viel daran ändern.
Vulkan wird sich nicht durchsetzen? Vulkan ist die Weiterentwicklung von OpenGL! OpenGL wird überall für alles eingesetzt. OpenGL war immer eine Alternative zu DirectX, Vulkan ist wieder Konkurrenzfähig zu DirectX.
Was meinst Du denn was auf Deinem Smartphone läuft oder Deinem Tablet? OpenGL läuft da. Neue Smartphones beherschen auch schon Vulkan und die Leistung ist mehr als beeindruckend.
Wer schließt denn bitte Smartphones & Tablets an einen Fernseher an oder überhaupt erst an Maus/Tastatur? Selbst das dürfte im einprozentigen Bereich liegen! 
Ein mittelklasse PC ist auch nicht durch einem Smartphone oder Tablet zu ersetzen. Weder durch die Leistung, noch durch das Angebot. Da steht selbst Linux besser da, wenn man Casual-Games ausklammert.

Einerseits wetterst Du über Alternativen (Linux), andererseits lobst Du sie in den Himmel (Smartphone mit Tastatur am TV). Zudem haben diese beiden Sparten nur eine geringe Schnittmenge. Ach ja das Surface = Überteuerter Elektroschrott.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (26. Juli 2016)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Ja, das ist wirklich allerhand, dass bei einer News in der es um Microsoft geht, über Microsoft geknatsch wird und nicht über google, apple, sony, ect.



Bezugspunkt ist natürlich immer noch mein erster Post, erst im Zuge unsere offtopic Duskussion kam es zu der Aussage. Aber wenn Du Dich jetzt extra dumm stellen willst, dann beenden wir das hier besser.


----------



## Schalkmund (26. Juli 2016)

Wenn sich diese Aussage bewahrheitet, dann wissen wir wer in Wirklichkeit den Microsoft-Konzern leitet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spiritogre (26. Juli 2016)

Gemar schrieb:


> Linux ist schon eine Alternative, da hast Du wohl was verpennt oder Du siehst es nicht weil der Anteil der Nutzer nur Einprozentig ist. Trotzdem gibt es AAA-Titel und Indie-Entwickler fahren meist zweigleisig.


Nicht immer nur aus Spielersicht denken. Und vor allem nicht aus Spielersicht mit Spezialinteresse (Indie).



> Vulkan wird sich nicht durchsetzen? Vulkan ist die Weiterentwicklung von OpenGL! OpenGL wird überall für alles eingesetzt. OpenGL war immer eine Alternative zu DirectX, Vulkan ist wieder Konkurrenzfähig zu DirectX.


Vulkan ist die Fortführung von Mantle. Open GL wird immer noch eigenständig entwickelt. 
Beides spielt keine Rolle und wird es bis auf Ausnahmen auch nicht. Jedenfalls nicht bei großen Titeln.
Direct X ist übrigens eben nicht nur eine Grafikschnittstelle, was gerne vergessen wird.




> Was meinst Du denn was auf Deinem Smartphone läuft oder Deinem Tablet? OpenGL läuft da. Neue Smartphones beherschen auch schon Vulkan und die Leistung ist mehr als beeindruckend.
> Wer schließt denn bitte Smartphones & Tablets an einen Fernseher an oder überhaupt erst an Maus/Tastatur? Selbst das dürfte im einprozentigen Bereich liegen!
> Ein mittelklasse PC ist auch nicht durch einem Smartphone oder Tablet zu ersetzen. Weder durch die Leistung, noch durch das Angebot. Da steht selbst Linux besser da, wenn man Casual-Games ausklammert.
> 
> Einerseits wetterst Du über Alternativen (Linux), andererseits lobst Du sie in den Himmel (Smartphone mit Tastatur am TV). Zudem haben diese beiden Sparten nur eine geringe Schnittmenge. Ach ja das Surface = Überteuerter Elektroschrott.


Ich hätte den Bereich vielleicht differenzierter und ausführlicher schreiben sollen. Allerdings ist dein letzter Satz schon Aussage genug, dass ich mir da nicht die Mühe mache.


----------



## shaboo (26. Juli 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nein, was Herr Sweeney sagt wird nicht eintreten, kann es auch gar nicht, da man Software aus jeder Quelle auf Windows installieren kann und immer können wird.


Naja, mit solchen Vorhersagen wäre ich extrem vorsichtig. Erst im letzten Jahr gab's z.B. das berüchtigte Windows-Update KB3086255 mit dem die standardmäßige Unterstützung für SafeDisc und SecuROM deaktiviert wurde. Während man diese unter Windows 7/8 immerhin manuell wieder aktivieren kann, wurde sie aus Windows 10 komplett entfernt, sprich: Für jedes durch SafeDisc oder SecuROM geschützte Retail-Produkt, das Du womöglich noch daheim hast, benötigst Du einen Crack, um es unter Windows 10 nutzen zu können. So viel zu "Software aus jeder Quelle installieren können".

Dass Microsoft seinen Winstore langfristig gerne möglichst groß und möglichst monopolistisch hätte, ist doch klar. Das würde jede andere Firma genau so auch anstreben. Ob Sweeneys Befürchtungen tatsächlich irgendwann eintreten könnten, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Was ich aber ganz sicher weiß, ist, dass es den Spielern, die sich jetzt noch so empört geben, total egal wäre und dass die sowieso alles mitmachen würden. Zumal es ja auch nicht darum geht, dass Steam-Spiele unter Win 10 plötzlich nicht mehr lauffähig sind, sondern darum, dass die Publisher sie über den Winstore statt über Steam anbieten. Dann ziehen die Spieler mit ihrer Steam-Bibliothek halt einfach in den Winstore um und gut ist.


----------



## Batze (26. Juli 2016)

Die einzigen die Steam vom Thron stoßen werden ist Valve/Steam selbst wenn sie so weiter machen. Steam lebt doch nur vom Verkauf und da haben andere aufgrund besserer Preise Steam schon längst den Rang abgelaufen. Sobald die Studios vor allem die Großen Publisher andere Plattformen und Wege finden wo sie keine Unverschämten 30% abdrücken müssen war es das mit Steam. Steam wird dann nur noch eine Verkaufsplattform unter vielen sein.


----------



## nevermind85 (26. Juli 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Bezugspunkt ist natürlich immer noch mein erster Post, erst im Zuge unsere offtopic Duskussion kam es zu der Aussage. Aber wenn Du Dich jetzt extra dumm stellen willst, dann beenden wir das hier besser.



Im ersten Post hier hast Du von Verschwörungstheorien gesprochen und im Anschluss berechtigte Kritik an MS damit versucht abzuwiegeln, dass alle Anderen ja auch Fehlverhalten vorzuweisen haben... dann noch eine Beleidigung; Kindergarten-Niveau in einer Diskussion. Fragt sich dann, wer sich tatsächlich dumm stellt oder ist.


----------



## shaboo (26. Juli 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Die einzigen die Steam vom Thron stoßen werden ist Valve/Steam selbst wenn sie so weiter machen. Steam lebt doch nur vom Verkauf und da haben andere aufgrund besserer Preise Steam schon längst den Rang abgelaufen. Sobald die Studios vor allem die Großen Publisher andere Plattformen und Wege finden wo sie keine Unverschämten 30% abdrücken müssen war es das mit Steam. Steam wird dann nur noch eine Verkaufsplattform unter vielen sein.


Allerdings sind "viele Verkaufsplattformen" eben genau das, was eigentlich niemand will, vor allem die Gamer nicht. Wenn es tatsächlich so einfach wäre, Steam mit einer Plattform, die nur 20 oder 15 statt 30% Provision verlangt, den Rang abzulaufen, wieso ist das dann nicht längst geschehen?

Manchmal habe ich den Eindruck, die Masse liebt Monopole (oder Quasi-Monopole) im IT/Online-Bereich, ob nun Steam oder Microsoft, eBay oder Amazon. Vielleicht hilft das den Leuten ja dabei, sich in unser global digitalisierten (oder digital globalisierten) Welt zu orientieren und zurechtzufinden.


----------



## Sanador (26. Juli 2016)

Was ist daran verwerflich ein bisschen Druck gegen den Platzhirsch *Steam* zu machen?
Ich könnte ja wieder mit der Aussage kommen, dass gesunde Konkurrenz im DRM-Markt ganz gut wäre...


----------



## shaboo (26. Juli 2016)

Sanador schrieb:


> Was ist daran verwerflich ein bisschen Druck gegen den Platzhirsch *Steam* zu machen?
> Ich könnte ja wieder mit der Aussage kommen, dass gesunde Konkurrenz im DRM-Markt ganz gut wäre...


Ist halt nur die Frage, ob die Konkurrenz in diesem Falle als "gesund" empfunden wird.

Grundsätzlich ist natürlich nichts dagegen zu sagen, dass jemand Valve Steams Marktmacht streitig macht, aber ob sich nun gerade Microsoft diese einverleiben sollte, darüber lässt sich trefflich streiten.

Wer sich einfach mal anschaut, wie MS in den letzten 30 Jahren so agiert hat, und welche globalen Interessen Microsofts in anderen Geschäftsbereichen auch deren Umgang mit einer dominierenden PC-Spieleplattform im eigenen Hause beeinflussen könnten, wünscht sich diese Marktmacht dann vielleicht doch lieber in anderen Händen ...


----------



## Seegurkensalat (26. Juli 2016)

nevermind85 schrieb:


> Im ersten Post hier hast Du von Verschwörungstheorien gesprochen und im Anschluss berechtigte Kritik an MS damit versucht abzuwiegeln, dass alle Anderen ja auch Fehlverhalten vorzuweisen haben... dann noch eine Beleidigung; Kindergarten-Niveau in einer Diskussion. Fragt sich dann, wer sich tatsächlich dumm stellt oder ist.



Eben, die Rede war von Verschwörungstheorien und er kommt mit  irgendwelchen Leichen an, die sie alle im Keller haben. Der Begriff  "dumm stellen" ist also schon beleidigend? Wahnsinn, ist mir echt neu.  Im Umkehrschluss hast Du mich aber dann bewusst beleidigt, da Du das ja  als beleidend ansiehst. Kindergarten-Niveau gefällt mir gut in dem Zusammenhang.

Achso und herzlich willkommen im Forum, Du bist sicher eine Bereicherung


----------



## Gemar (26. Juli 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nicht immer nur aus Spielersicht denken. Und vor allem nicht aus Spielersicht mit Spezialinteresse (Indie).
> 
> Vulkan ist die Fortführung von Mantle. Open GL wird immer noch eigenständig entwickelt.
> Beides spielt keine Rolle und wird es bis auf Ausnahmen auch nicht. Jedenfalls nicht bei großen Titeln.
> ...



Das letzte was ich bei meinem Kommentar getan habe ist aus Spielersicht gedacht! 
Denn aus Spielersicht braucht man mindestens Windows 7.
Spezialinteresse ist der Markt der Einprozentigen! 
 Anders kann man aber auch keine Alternative aufbauen. Du weißt sicher wie schwer es ist gegen ein etabliertes System anzukommen. Linux ist immer Gratis, aber bei Windows greifen sie zu wie die Geier, weil es eben etabliert ist.

Du meintest Linux ist keine Alternative. Linux ist eine Alternative, egal wie erfolgreich es ist.
Es gibt genug Leute die spielen nur Dota 2 oder CS:GO. Beides läuft unter Linux ohne Einbußen. Hier braucht man auch nicht um ein paar Frames zu streiten. Das Problem ist ja, dass die meisten Spiele für Dx programmiert wurden und das nur umgerechnet wird. Klar laufen Spiele wie Shadow of Mordor dann schlechter.

Vulkan ist der logische Nachfolger, klar stammte es aus Mantle. Das wichtigste von Dx12 ja auch. 

Hast Du etwa ein Surface, oh dann tuts mir leid. Kann ja sein dass es bei Dir läuft. Habe bisher nur sehr negatives davon vernommen.


----------



## Theojin (26. Juli 2016)

Der Microsoft Windows Store ist für mich das, was Wiesenhof bei den Hühnerfabriken ist. Da wird konsequent nichts von gekauft. Ich wüßte auch nicht, warum ich das ändern sollte. Aber vielleicht sollte gerade Steam/Valve mit seiner in dem Bereich doch recht großen Marktmacht sich noch einen Unterstützer ala google besorgen, und SteamOS/Linux gerade in Bezug auf Gaming weiter vorantreiben.
Ich verwende eben noch Windows, weil ich gern zocke, sowohl aufm PC als auch aufm Gaming Laptop. Wäre letzterer nur ein normaler, hätte ich den auf jeden Fall schon ohne Windows gekauft und der hätte jetzt Linux am Start.

Generell ist aber alles, was in Richtung Monopol, ja selbst in Richtung Oligopol ( vielleicht auch noch mit Preisabsprachen ), einfach beschissen für uns Konsumenten. Merkt man beispielsweise im Hardwarebereich mit Intel/Nvidia und AMD/ATI.


----------



## nevermind85 (26. Juli 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Eben, die Rede war von Verschwörungstheorien und er kommt mit  irgendwelchen Leichen an, die sie alle im Keller haben. Der Begriff  "dumm stellen" ist also schon beleidigend? Wahnsinn, ist mir echt neu.  Im Umkehrschluss hast Du mich aber dann bewusst beleidigt, da Du das ja  als beleidend ansiehst. Kindergarten-Niveau gefällt mir gut in dem Zusammenhang.
> 
> Achso und herzlich willkommen im Forum, Du bist sicher eine Bereicherung



1. Du solltest Dich mal über den Begriff Verschwörungstheorie informieren; der Dient ausschließlich der Diffamierung und im Artikel geht es um eine Prognose in Kombination mit brechtigter Kritik. Alleine dass Du den Begriff benutzt disqualifiziert Dich hier bereits, ungeachtet der Tatsache, dass Du Dich inhaltlich nichtmal mit dem Thema auseinandersetzt.
2. Da seine Aussage Ernst gemeint zu sein scheint und Du diese als dumm bezeichnest, ist das eine Beleidigung, korrekt. Ich habe übrigens ne Frage gestellt und keine Aussage gerroffen; aber Du scheinst Dich ja angesprochen zu fühlen.
3. Danke, Du scheinbar nicht



@Sanador:
Gegen Konkurrenz ist sicherlich nichts einzuwenden, Sweeny spricht hier aber nicht als Gamer, sondern als Entwickler. Ob seine Spiele auf Steam oder sonst wo verkauft werden, wird ihm relativ egal sein; ihm geht es eher darum, seine Arbeit machen zu können, ohne das MS dazwischen funkt. Verlierer sind bei solchen Geschichten aber meistens die Gamer/Kunden/User


----------



## Seegurkensalat (26. Juli 2016)

Sehr schwach, da hatte ich mehr erwartet. Ab zur Katzenfrau auf die Ignoreliste.


----------



## Wynn (26. Juli 2016)

Du hast Enisra auf Ignore ?


----------



## Scholdarr (26. Juli 2016)

Der Sweeney rutscht imo auch immer mehr in abstruse Verschwörungstheorien ab, für die es keinerlei belastbare Belege gibt. Der soll lieber mal wieder gute Spiele machen.


Der "weiße Ritter" im Gamingbiz, CDPR, setzt übrigens bei Gwent neben GOG auf den Windows Store. So schlimm kann Microsoft also gar nicht sein... 



> Du kannst die Beta für Xbox One im Xbox Games Store herunterladen. Besuche für PC den *Windows Store oder GOG.com*. Keine Sorge, wir schicken dir eine E-Mail mit genaueren Anweisungen, wie du den Spiel-Client herunterladen kannst.


https://www.playgwent.com/de/faq


----------



## Seegurkensalat (26. Juli 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Du hast Enisra auf Ignore ?



Seit Jahren.


----------



## Wynn (26. Juli 2016)

Gwent ist ja auch nur ein Kartenspiel


----------



## Scholdarr (26. Juli 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Gwent ist ja auch nur ein Kartenspiel


Und weiter?


----------



## RedDragon20 (26. Juli 2016)

Sanador schrieb:


> Was ist daran verwerflich ein bisschen Druck gegen den Platzhirsch *Steam* zu machen?
> Ich könnte ja wieder mit der Aussage kommen, dass gesunde Konkurrenz im DRM-Markt ganz gut wäre...


Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft. Richtig. Aber bisher konnte keine Firma, die in den letzten Jahren Plattformen a'la Steam auf dem Markt geworfen hat, irgendwas reißen. 
Viele Spieler wollen ihre Platte auch nicht mit zig anderen Plattformen "voll müllen". Eine Onlineplattform, die sowieso zig Titel von zig Entwicklern im Angebot hat, reicht ja, so heißt es .
Anmerkung: Andere wollen widerum GAR KEINE solche Plattform und für wäre gog.com der Gott.  


Desweiteren...Steam hatte damals zwei Vorteile, wegen denen Valve ihre Plattform durchdrücken und sie bis heute etablieren konnte: 
1. Half Life 2, was ja das erste Spiel war, das Steam voraussetzte.
2. Es gab vorher meines Wissens nach nichts vergleichbares oder überhaupt eine Onlineplattform. Valve hat den digitalen Handel durch Steam erst ins Laufen gebracht und sich durch Sales und stetiger Weiterentwicklung etabliert und hat heute ein quasi-Monopol inne.

Diese Vorteile fehlen mMn anderen Entwicklern, um ihre Plattformen wirklich durchzusetzen. Das Angebot ist zu klein und oft auch zu teuer, etwa bei EA oder Uplay. Sein eigenes Ding zu drehen ist mMn der falsche Weg. Da geht's nicht um Konkurrenz, sondern darum, sich Gebühren zu sparen, die man sonst an Valve abdrücken müsste. Da hat gog.com deutlich bessere Ansätze. 

Und ich bin auch der Meinung, dass MS sich lieber da raus halten sollte. GfWL war schon ein Schuss in den Ofen. Und durch ihre jüngeren Praktiken (unglaublich aufdringliche Upgrade-Meldungen etc.) haben die sich auch keine Freunde gemacht. Während Steam noch eine gute Plattform ist, die ich selbst auch gern nutze, so hat MS - so zufrieden ich auch mit Win10 tatsächlich bin - mMn scheinbar gar kein Interesse daran, was 'gutes' für Gamer zu bieten. Sonst wäre ja schon längst was gekommen. Immerhin sitzen da mit Sicherheit nicht nur inkompetenten Vollidioten in der Firma. Durch Zwang will MS seine eigenen Produkte durchdrücken, nicht durch Qualität. Ein Versuch, die eigene Monopol-Stellung im Desktop-Bereich auszunutzen


----------



## Scholdarr (26. Juli 2016)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Während Steam noch eine gute Plattform ist, die ich selbst auch gern nutze, so hat MS - so zufrieden ich auch mit Win10 tatsächlich bin - mMn scheinbar gar kein Interesse daran, was 'gutes' für Gamer zu bieten. Sonst wäre ja schon längst was gekommen. Immerhin sitzen da mit Sicherheit nicht nur inkompetenten Vollidioten in der Firma. Durch Zwang will MS seine eigenen Produkte durchdrücken, nicht durch Qualität.


Dass Microsoft jetzt alle neuen Exklusivtitel auch für den PC bringt inkl. Cross-Buy und (wo möglich) Cross-Play, ist also deiner Meinung nach ein Anzeichen dafür, dass Microsoft "kein Interesse daran hat, was Gutes für [PC] Gamer zu bieten? Ok...


----------



## RedDragon20 (26. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Dass Microsoft jetzt alle neuen Exklusivtitel auch für den PC bringt inkl. Cross-Buy und (wo möglich) Cross-Play, ist also deiner Meinung nach ein Anzeichen dafür, dass Microsoft "kein Interesse daran hat, was Gutes für [PC] Gamer zu bieten? Ok...


Zugegeben, es ist ein interessanter Ansatz. ^^


----------



## Wynn (26. Juli 2016)

Also wenn Microsoft extra dafür werben muss das tastartur/maus bahnbrechende neue Features sind und Auflösung ändern noch nie dagewesen wär kann man die nicht so recht ernstnehmen ^^

Und dann ist noch die Katastastophe mit Quantum Break ^^


----------



## weazz1980 (26. Juli 2016)

gabr1eL44 schrieb:


> Häh? Und welches? Willst du für Gaming auf MacOS wechseln? Selbst die Linux / SteamOS Variante ist doch gnadenlos gefloppt. Man wollte ursprünglich eine bessere Performance erreichen und ist jetzt deutlich schlechter. An Windows führt mittelfristig was Gaming betrifft kein Weg vorbei. Zumindest könnte die Vulkan Schnittstelle ein erster Schritt sein. Erstmal weg von DirectX zu einer offenen Plattform und dann wäre auch ein OS wechseln leichter zu vollziehen.



Ich habe schon oft versucht auf LINUX zu wechseln, es ist aber einfach fast unmöglich.

Als Laie unglaublich schwer zu bedienen. Klar gibt es fertige Lösungen, die auch gut funktionieren. Aber will man mal was ändern, Treiber updaten usw. ist das einfach grausam.

Es ist einfach ein Teufelskreis:

Würden mehr Leute LINUX nutzen, gäbe es auch ein viel breiteres Angebot. Es bräuchte doch nur ein paar vernünftige Treiber und eine Art "Programm-Manager", mit dem einfach per Click-System Anwendungen installieren und deinstallieren kann. Vermutlich gibt es das bereits, aber ich habe halt einfach keine Ahnung von LINUX 

Könnte man sich wirklich auf eine offene Schnittstelle einigen, z. B. OpenGL, würde LINUX vielleicht endlich mal ein bisschen Wind in die Segel bekommen. Mich würde es freuen!


----------



## Scholdarr (26. Juli 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Also wenn Microsoft extra dafür werben muss das tastartur/maus bahnbrechende neue Features sind und Auflösung ändern noch nie dagewesen wär kann man die nicht so recht ernstnehmen ^^


Microsoft hat nirgendwo von "bahnbrechenden neuen Features" gesprochen. Man hat einfach die Features aufgelistet, die exklusiv für den PC sind, so wie das jeder andere Entwickler auch macht. Das mit der Auflösung ist ein absolutes Non-Issue. Jeder andere Entwickler sagt dasselbe bei der PC Version seiner Spiele, aber bei Microsoft ist das jetzt plötzlich ein Problem? Zumal es ja gerade hier Sinn macht, das noch mal zu sagen, gerade weil es sehr viele Leute gab, die nach der Ankündigung von Xbox Play Anywhere befürchtet hatten, dass das jetzt 1zu1 Ports von Xbox Spielen ohne jegliche Anpassung und Optimierung werden. In dem Zusammenhang macht es imo schon Sinn, explizit auf die ganzen Anpassungen einzugehen, um dieser Befürchtung eben mit Fakten den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen.

Das ist also alles keine große Sache,sondern ein ganz normaler Vorgang im Spielebiz. Man kann aber natürlich aus so gut wie allem was Schlechtes sehen, wenn man es drauf anlegt. 



> Und dann ist noch die Katastastophe mit Quantum Break ^^


a) Die PC Version wurde scheinbar viel zu spät im Entwicklungszyklus beschlossen.
b) Die neue Plattform war gerade erst gestartet, praktisch als Beta-Version, ohne Erfahrungswerte.
c) Forza Apex war schon deutlich besser.


----------



## kidou1304 (26. Juli 2016)

Wenn MS das macht dann kann mir MS ja meine Hunderte EURO an Spielewert ersetzen nehmen ich an , schliesslich wurden diese über Steam gekauft, welches mit Windows zum kaufzeitpunkt uneingeschränkt kompatibel war ....das sollen se mal probiern.


----------



## Odin333 (26. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> a) Die PC Version wurde scheinbar viel zu spät im Entwicklungszyklus beschlossen.
> b) Die neue Plattform war gerade erst gestartet, praktisch als Beta-Version, ohne Erfahrungswerte.
> c) Forza Apex war schon deutlich besser.


Und? Quantum PC Break war ja bei weitem nicht alleine die Schuld von Remedy.
Microsoft ist ein Grosskonzern mit !!Tausenden!! hoch-professioneller, hoch-bezahlter Programmierer.
Ist es für einen derartigen Konzern akzeptabel, eine Software in diesem Zustand mit einem Preisaufschlag von 50% zu veröffentlichen? Wohl kaum!


----------



## RedDragon20 (26. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Dass Microsoft jetzt alle neuen Exklusivtitel auch für den PC bringt inkl. Cross-Buy und (wo möglich) Cross-Play, ist also deiner Meinung nach ein Anzeichen dafür, dass Microsoft "kein Interesse daran hat, was Gutes für [PC] Gamer zu bieten? Ok...





RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Zugegeben, es ist ein interessanter Ansatz. ^^


Nochmal eine kleine Randbemerkung dies bezüglich: 

Wie gesagt, das ist ein interessanter Ansatz. 
Aber MS Praktiken in der jüngeren Zeit werfen da einen dunklen Schatten über die sonst so interessanten Ansätze. 
Extrem aufdringliche Upgrade-Meldungen, ein gegen die Wand gefahrenes Quantum Break (PC) usw. MS hat in der Vergangenheit oft versprochen, spielerfreundlich zu agieren. Bisher blieb es aber auch nur bei interessanten Ansätzen, die dann entweder mies umgesetzt, gar nicht vorhanden waren oder völlig gegen die Wand gefahren wurden.


----------



## shaboo (26. Juli 2016)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Und? Quantum PC Break war ja bei weitem nicht alleine die Schuld von Remedy.
> Microsoft ist ein Grosskonzern mit !!Tausenden!! hoch-professioneller, hoch-bezahlter Programmierer.
> Ist es für einen derartigen Konzern akzeptabel, eine Software in diesem Zustand mit einem Preisaufschlag von 50% zu veröffentlichen? Wohl kaum!


Wann immer Microsoft versucht, eines seiner tollen neuen Betriebssysteme mit Exklusivtiteln an den Mann zu bringen, kommt dabei halt nichts als eine peinliche Farce heraus. Ich kann mich noch genau daran erinnern, wie - nach Max Payne 1 und 2 - alle auf Remedys "Alan Wake" warteten. Angekündigt war das zunächst als Vista-Exklusivtitel und als es dann erschien, war es plötzlich genau das Gegenteil: konsolenexklusiv. Stattdessen versuchte man die Vista- und Games For Windows Live-Katastrophe ernsthaft mit einer drei Jahre alten Konsolenportierung von "Halo 2" zu boosten. Und jetzt halt mit Quantum Break wieder so ein lazy port, den nun wirklich überhaupt keine Sau gebraucht hat, um uns Win 10 und DX12 aufzuschwatzen.

Wenn Microsoft ankündigt, sich der PC-Gamer annehmen zu wollen, klingt das in meinen Ohren mehr nach Drohung als nach Versprechen ...


----------



## D-Wave (26. Juli 2016)

Noch mehr ein Grund sich von Windows in Zukunft zu lösen. Ich bleibe bei Win 7^^


----------



## Spiritogre (26. Juli 2016)

shaboo schrieb:


> Naja, mit solchen Vorhersagen wäre ich extrem vorsichtig. Erst im letzten Jahr gab's z.B. das berüchtigte Windows-Update KB3086255 mit dem die standardmäßige Unterstützung für SafeDisc und SecuROM deaktiviert wurde. Während man diese unter Windows 7/8 immerhin manuell wieder aktivieren kann, wurde sie aus Windows 10 komplett entfernt, sprich: Für jedes durch SafeDisc oder SecuROM geschützte Retail-Produkt, das Du womöglich noch daheim hast, benötigst Du einen Crack, um es unter Windows 10 nutzen zu können. So viel zu "Software aus jeder Quelle installieren können".



Es gab aber einen guten Grund warum diese Kopierschutzverfahren, die damals übrigens extremst kritisiert wurden, nicht mehr unter Win 10 funktionieren, nämlich weil sie sich in den Systemkern einnisten und dort hat fremde Anwendungssoftware schlicht nichts verloren und ist eine erhebliche Sicherheitslücke. 
Und die Spiele, sobald der Kopierschutz entfernt wurde, laufen ja wunderbar.



Gemar schrieb:


> Du meintest Linux ist keine Alternative. Linux ist eine Alternative, egal wie erfolgreich es ist.


Nein ist es nicht, es ist ein Frickelsystem für IT Fans.
Warum glaubst du wohl Zahlen irre viele Endanwender lieber einen riesigen Aufpreis für ein System mit Mac OS, weil DAS eine Alternative zu Windows für sie ist (und das hat nichts mit dem Statussymbol zu tun, das ging schon lange vor iPhone und Co los.). Linux wollen die Leute hingegen nicht einmal geschenkt. 



> Es gibt genug Leute die spielen nur Dota 2 oder CS:GO. Beides läuft  unter Linux ohne Einbußen. Hier braucht man auch nicht um ein paar  Frames zu streiten. Das Problem ist ja, dass die meisten Spiele für Dx  programmiert wurden und das nur umgerechnet wird. Klar laufen Spiele wie  Shadow of Mordor dann schlechter.


Es gibt noch mehr Leute die Spielen World of Tanks oder League of Legends - so, und nun? Völlig sinnfreie Aussage, weil es da ein paar populäre Altgames für Linux gibt. 
Und der Performanceverlust moderner Titel beträgt unter Linux teilweise bis zu 50 Prozent. Warum, weshalb ist mir als Andwender schnuppe und nicht mein Problem.



> Hast Du etwa ein Surface, oh dann tuts mir leid. Kann ja sein dass es  bei Dir läuft. Habe bisher nur sehr negatives davon vernommen.


Lustig, du willst dich wohl unbedingt als Troll outen oder wie?
Nein, ich habe kein Surface und auch kein Interesse daran. Ich bleibe bei der Kombination Desktop, Notebook, Tablet und Smartphone - für jeden Einsatzzweck das passende Gerät. Übrigens, keine Ahnung wo du irgendwas hörst, ich lese nur positives über das Surface, es ist unglaublich populär. Wie überhaupt eben diese Geräteklasse.


----------



## billy336 (26. Juli 2016)

Naja ich halte von dem Gerücht nix. Immerhin ist steam eine der größten Bezugsquellen weltweit was Videospiele angeht. Damit würde sich ms ins eigene Fleisch schneiden da wohl eher die Gamer Windows den Rücken zukehren werden als steam. Zu Windows gibt es bereits Alternativen zu steam nicht wirklich gute.


----------



## shaboo (26. Juli 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es gab aber einen guten Grund warum diese Kopierschutzverfahren, die damals übrigens extremst kritisiert wurden, nicht mehr unter Win 10 funktionieren, nämlich weil sie sich in den Systemkern einnisten und dort hat fremde Anwendungssoftware schlicht nichts verloren und ist eine erhebliche Sicherheitslücke.
> Und die Spiele, sobald der Kopierschutz entfernt wurde, laufen ja wunderbar.


Ach, und das fällt Microsoft ganz plötzlich, im September 2015 ein, zu einem Zeitpunkt, zu dem diese Kopierschutzverfahren bereits seit mehr als einem Jahrzehnt verwendet werden - dass die ja eigentlich ein untragbares Riesensicherheitsrisiko darstellen. Und wieso kann man diese Dienste auf Win 7 und 8 nach wie vor manuell aktivieren, während man den User auf Win 10 offenbar nicht für mündig genug hält, diese Entscheidung im Einzelfalle selbst zu treffen?

Letztlich ist das aber auch egal. Der Punkt ist einfach der, dass Microsoft letztlich entscheidet, was auf seinen Betriebssystemen läuft und was nicht, und sie brauchen dafür noch nicht mal eine Begründung zu liefern, egal ob die nun stichhaltig oder total hanebüchen ist. Die Lauffähigkeit auf einem Betriebssystem zu sichern, ist schließlich Aufgabe der Entwickler und der Publisher und nicht die von Microsoft.

Apple hat doch genau das vorgemacht: So lange man sein Handy nicht jailbreakt, gibt's Apps nur über iTunes, aus dem Apple-eigenen Appstore. Und da hat sich bisher auch keine Kartellbehörde gefunden, die das irgendwie als "Behinderung des freien Wettbewerbs" oder "Monopolbildung" oder was auch immer eingestuft hätte. Wenn MS jetzt auf genau dieselbe Weise nur noch Software aus dem Winstore zuließe, wer sollte sie denn daran hindern? Klar wird so was nicht von heute auf morgen passieren, weil man weder Entwickler noch User verärgern möchte, aber langfristig sieht das schon ganz anders aus. Sweeney spricht ja auch von "slowly, over the next five years" und wer weiß schon, was in fünf Jahren sein wird?


----------



## shaboo (26. Juli 2016)

billy336 schrieb:


> Zu Windows gibt es bereits Alternativen zu steam nicht wirklich gute.


Naja, für passionierte PC-Spieler gibt's zu Windows auch nicht wirklich gute Alternativen. Bestenfalls noch das Gamepad-only-Gaming auf irgendeiner Konsole ...


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Juli 2016)

Einfach solche Sachen wie den Windows Store komplett ignorieren. Wenn sie damit kein Geld verdienen, ist das schnell Geschichte.


----------



## shaboo (26. Juli 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Einfach solche Sachen wie den Windows Store komplett ignorieren. Wenn sie damit kein Geld verdienen, ist das schnell Geschichte.


Ebenso gut hätte man vor zehn Jahren sagen können "Einfach solche Sachen wie Steam und Onlinepflicht ignorieren. Wenn sie damit kein Geld verdienen, ist Accountbindung schnell Geschichte." Und ebenso, wie es damals nur Half-Life 2 gebraucht hat, werden die Leute auch heute bereitwillig ihr Erstgeborenes samt eigener Seele an den Winstore verkaufen, sobald dort der erste Exklusivtitel erscheint, der halbwegs geradeaus laufen kann (von Blockbustern wie GTA etc. ganz zu schweigen).


----------



## KiIlBiIl (26. Juli 2016)

gabr1eL44 schrieb:


> Häh? Und welches? Willst du für Gaming auf MacOS wechseln? Selbst die Linux / SteamOS Variante ist doch gnadenlos gefloppt. Man wollte ursprünglich eine bessere Performance erreichen und ist jetzt deutlich schlechter. An Windows führt mittelfristig was Gaming betrifft kein Weg vorbei. Zumindest könnte die Vulkan Schnittstelle ein erster Schritt sein. Erstmal weg von DirectX zu einer offenen Plattform und dann wäre auch ein OS wechseln leichter zu vollziehen.



Es muss ja nicht unbedingt Windows 10 sein... Davon abgesehen gehe ich davon aus das es eh nie soweit kommen wird...


----------



## Scholdarr (26. Juli 2016)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Und? Quantum PC Break war ja bei weitem nicht alleine die Schuld von Remedy.
> Microsoft ist ein Grosskonzern mit !!Tausenden!! hoch-professioneller, hoch-bezahlter Programmierer.
> Ist es für einen derartigen Konzern akzeptabel, eine Software in diesem Zustand mit einem Preisaufschlag von 50% zu veröffentlichen? Wohl kaum!


Ich hab überhaupt nicht behauptet, dass Remedy alleine die PC-Version von Quantum Break verbockt hat...

Allerdings macht der Rest deines Posts wenig Sinn. Die Entwicklung lag bei Remedy, nicht bei Microsoft, und es gab trotz der vielen Mitarbeiter niemanden bei Microsoft der Insider-Wissen über die Programmierung des Spiels hatte noch gab es bei Microsoft Leute, die überhaupt tiefe Kenntnisse von Videospielen für den PC hatten. Jemand, der die Kernel von Windows programmiert, ist nicht automatisch und unmittelbar ein guter Spieleprogrammierer. Ganz so einfach ist die Geschichte dann doch nicht.

Microsoft ist insoweit verantwortlich, weil sie die PC Version zu spät in der Entwicklung eingeschoben haben und weil sie Remedy dann nicht genug Zeit gegeben haben für eine umfassende Portierung. Wo es letztlich im Detail gehakt hat, weiß keiner von uns. Ist ja auch nicht weiter wichtig, da jedes Videospielprojekt eine eigenständige Geschichte ist, die kaum Aussagen über zukünftige Projekte zulässt. Nur weil die PC Version von Quantum Break eher suboptimal war, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass zukünftige Spiele von Microsoft für den PC schlecht sein müssen. Das wird man dann sehen, wenn es soweit ist.


----------



## Wamboland (26. Juli 2016)

Halte ich für unrealistisch, für MS wäre es eher sinnvoll mit Vale/Steam zusammenzuarbeiten, denn dort ist das Know-How und die Infrastruktur bereits vorhanden. Ganz davon ab, das es selbst in den USA dagegen Gesetzt gibt die das als Problematisch gestalten würden ... zudem würde dann einfach SteamOS nochmal gepushed werden und Gamer würden einfach umsteigen. Dann würde MS sehen wie viel ihr OS beim Gaming wert wäre. Sollte es dazu kommen, würden vermutlich mehr Entwickler auf SteamOS als auf Windows setzen


----------



## Evolverx (26. Juli 2016)

Wenn Microsoft ihr windows 10 so updatet das software wie steam nicht mehr läuft dann ist das nicht das aus für steam sondern eher ein kopfschuss für ihr eigenes betriebssystem weil kein gamer es noch nutzen wird.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Juli 2016)

Ja eben. Viele Spieler haben schon mehrere hundert Spiele dort, oder gar über Tausend. Die werden dann Steam sicher nicht links liegen lassen


----------



## shaboo (26. Juli 2016)

Evolverx schrieb:


> Wenn Microsoft ihr windows 10 so updatet das software wie steam nicht mehr läuft dann ist das nicht das aus für steam sondern eher ein kopfschuss für ihr eigenes betriebssystem weil kein gamer es noch nutzen wird.


So lange die Publisher mitziehen und die Leute ihre Steam-Titel im Winstore weiternutzen können, wird es den Leuten auf die Dauer und mehrheitlich wohl furzegal sein, wo genau ihre Spielebibliothek liegt. Prinzipiell lässt sich alles, was Steam derzeit bietet, ja auch für den Winstore implementieren. Und Parallelaccounts bei Uplay, Origin und GOG hat doch mittlerweile sowieso jeder.

Noch mal: Auch Microsoft möchte mit den Publishern Geld verdienen. Es geht nicht darum, die Titel derart kaputt zu patchen, dass sie unter Steam gar nicht mehr laufen, sondern User und Publisher sollen über einen längeren Zeitraum und mit mehr oder weniger sanfter Gewalt dazu "überredet" werden, zum Winstore überzuwechseln. Zum Beispiel könnte man vor dem Start eines "externen", nicht-Winstore-Titels einen nicht-abbrechbaren "Sicherheitstest" einführen (ähnlich wie das Virenscanner gelegentlich bei exe-Dateien machen), der den Start jedes Steam-Titels um eine halbe Minute verzögert. Fiele dieser Test bei dem Winstore-Pendant des gleichen Titels weg, würde schon alleine das bestimmt etliche Leute zum Wechsel bewegen.


----------



## newt2007 (26. Juli 2016)

Mach doch Microsoft dann gibts aber einen riesen zustrom zu Linux, Mac und Steam OS.
Ich kann auch zum Zocken eine zweite Partition aufsetzen hab ich kein Problem mit 

Werden sie eh nicht schaffen Steam kaputt zu kriegen...


----------



## NOT-Meludan (26. Juli 2016)

Also das Microsoft versucht Steam Anteile abzunehmen, muss man ja nicht bezweifeln, aber komplett zu verdrängen? Das ist eher ausgeschlossen, wenn nicht  unmöglich heutzutage.

Ich erinnere mich nur an Games4WindowsLive, das war ja ein Desaster am Ende. Aber mal abwarten was da kommt, bis auf diese Aussage ist ja bisher noch nichts passiert.


----------



## Scholdarr (26. Juli 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Einfach solche Sachen wie den Windows Store komplett ignorieren. Wenn sie damit kein Geld verdienen, ist das schnell Geschichte.


Und wem nützt das konkret was? Wenn Microsoft wieder vom PC abrückt, weil aus Prinzip niemand ihre Spiele kauft, kann ich ihre Spiele nicht mehr zocken. Das wäre ein realer Verlust! Und das alles nur wegen vager Verschwörungstheorien? Sorry, aber das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen und auch ganz bestimmt nicht unterstützen.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (26. Juli 2016)

Also meiner Meinung nach würde ein solches Vorgehen von Microsoft nur dafür sorgen, dass Steam OS an Attraktivität gewinnt. Nicht Steam würde vom Markt verdrängt, sondern Microsoft erheblich Anteile im Betriebssystem-Markt verlieren. Langfristig kann es eigentlich nur heißen, dass Microsoft ihre Spiele auch über Steam vertreibt. Ich zumindest hoffe und warte darauf. Eine solche Koexistenz von Steam (stellvertretend für diverse Clients) und Windows Store fände ich begrüßenswert und dürfte am weitesten dem Motto "Play Anywhere" entsprechen. Ich sehe also nicht ganz so schwarz wie Tim Sweeney.


----------



## Batze (26. Juli 2016)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Desweiteren...Steam hatte damals zwei Vorteile, wegen denen Valve ihre Plattform durchdrücken und sie bis heute etablieren konnte:
> 1. Half Life 2, was ja das erste Spiel war, das Steam voraussetzte.
> 2. Es gab vorher meines Wissens nach nichts vergleichbares oder überhaupt eine Onlineplattform. Valve hat den digitalen Handel durch Steam erst ins Laufen gebracht und sich durch Sales und stetiger Weiterentwicklung etabliert und hat heute ein quasi-Monopol inne.


Aus Spielersicht mag man das so sehen, aber das interessiert nicht. Was interessiert ist wo der jeweilige Publisher seine Vorteile sieht, und da hatte Steam eben mit DRM den entscheidenden Punkt auf den Markt gebracht. Ohne DRM wäre Steam niemals so groß geworden denn es war genau das worauf alle Publisher jahrelang gesucht haben um den Wiederverkauf zu stoppen. Denn nicht die Raubkopierer waren die Bösen Buben Nr1 sondern die Wiederverkäufer und der Gebrauchtmarkt.
Merke, es geht ums Geld und da hat der Spieler noch nie interessiert.


----------



## Gemar (26. Juli 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nein ist es nicht, es ist ein Frickelsystem für IT Fans.
> Warum glaubst du wohl Zahlen irre viele Endanwender lieber einen riesigen Aufpreis für ein System mit Mac OS, weil DAS eine Alternative zu Windows für sie ist (und das hat nichts mit dem Statussymbol zu tun, das ging schon lange vor iPhone und Co los.). Linux wollen die Leute hingegen nicht einmal geschenkt.


Frickelsystem? Vor wie vielen Jahrzehnten hast Du zuletzt versucht eine Linux-Distribution zu installieren?
Ubuntu war so einfach zu installieren wie Windows 7 und das schon vor Jahren.
Wenn Dich das Thema nicht interessiert, brauchst Du auch keine Unwahrheiten darüber zu äußern, nur weil es vor 20 Jahren mal so war.
Ich kenne genug Leute, die Win10 wieder deinstalliert haben, weil bestimmte Probleme nicht zu lösen waren. Ich und wahrscheinlich die halbe Welt können Dir zu Windows, egal welche Version, etwas von Frickelarbeit erzählen.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es gibt noch mehr Leute die Spielen World of Tanks oder League of Legends - so, und nun? Völlig sinnfreie Aussage, weil es da ein paar populäre Altgames für Linux gibt.
> Und der Performanceverlust moderner Titel beträgt unter Linux teilweise bis zu 50 Prozent. Warum, weshalb ist mir als Andwender schnuppe und nicht mein Problem.


Ja, willkommen in der Wiederholung...



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Lustig, du willst dich wohl unbedingt als Troll outen oder wie?
> Nein, ich habe kein Surface und auch kein Interesse daran. Ich bleibe bei der Kombination Desktop, Notebook, Tablet und Smartphone - für jeden Einsatzzweck das passende Gerät. Übrigens, keine Ahnung wo du irgendwas hörst, ich lese nur positives über das Surface, es ist unglaublich populär. Wie überhaupt eben diese Geräteklasse.


Eigentlich war das eine Entschuldigung mit anschließender Erklärung. Seltsam, dass Du das als Trollversuch annimmst. Surface lief in einer "Ecke meines Arbeitsumfeldes" so problematisch und war nicht besonders wertig, sodass zum MAC gewechselt wurde. Klar für Linux fehlen da die fertigen Rechner und der Vertrieb.


----------



## Scholdarr (26. Juli 2016)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Also meiner Meinung nach würde ein solches Vorgehen von Microsoft nur dafür sorgen, dass Steam OS an Attraktivität gewinnt. Nicht Steam würde vom Markt verdrängt, sondern Microsoft erheblich Anteile im Betriebssystem-Markt verlieren.


Ähm, keine Ahnung, in welcher Welt du so lebst, aber die PC-Core-Gamer machen nur einen lächerlich kleinen Teil von Micrsofts Kundschaft aus. Selbst wen die alle auf SteamOS umsteigen, würde das Microsoft kaum jucken. Aber selbst das ist imo sehr, sehr unwahrscheinlich. SteamOS war rückblickend von Anfang an eine Totgeburt ohne den nötigen Drive im Marketing.



> Langfristig kann es eigentlich nur heißen, dass Microsoft ihre Spiele auch über Steam vertreibt. Ich zumindest hoffe und warte darauf. Eine solche Koexistenz von Steam (stellvertretend für diverse Clients) und Windows Store fände ich begrüßenswert und dürfte am weitesten dem Motto "Play Anywhere" entsprechen. Ich sehe also nicht ganz so schwarz wie Tim Sweeney.


Weshalb??? Publisher wie Blizzard oder EA (und mit Abstrichen Ubisoft) können auch prima ohne Steam leben. Ich erwarte eher, dass der Microsoft/Xbox Store sich eben wie Origin und Co. neben Steam zum Vertrieb von Microsoft-Spielen (und evtl. parallel auch 3rd Party Spielen) positionieren wird und auch genau da bleiben wird. Es gibt imo kaum ein Anzeichen dafür, dass Microsoft seine großen Exklusivtitel in absehbarer Zukunft auf Steam veröffentlichen wird. Warum sollte man das auch tun, wenn man die Store-Infrastruktur und die Server etc. eh schon hat?


----------



## SilverHarlequin (26. Juli 2016)

Ich wiß ja nicht was ihr euch alle aufregt. Alle bisherigen Spiele (aus QuantumBreak oder unter DX12 Ashes of Dingsda) laufen auf Win7 und das habe ich einmal als Backup auf meinem NAS und als Sekundäres BS laufen. soltle als MS irgendwas machen... Welcome back Win7.


----------



## 1xok (26. Juli 2016)

Halte das Szenario für nicht völlig unrealistisch. Microsofts Strategie war es noch nie ein offenes System zu betreiben. Aber: 1. Ist Microsoft wahrscheinlich zu inkompetent, um Valve ernsthaft Konkurrenz zu machen. 2. Hat Valve SteamOS in der Hinterhand.

Momentan fährt Valve bei SteamOS einen eher gemächlichen Kurs. Im Moment profitieren Valve und die Publisher von Microsoft. Genau wie umgekehrt. Ich denke,  Microsoft hat eher ein Interesse daran, dass das so bleibt.  

https://steamdb.info/linux/


----------



## 1xok (26. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> SteamOS war rückblickend von Anfang an eine Totgeburt ohne den nötigen Drive im Marketing.



SteamOS wird wahrscheinlich länger leben als XBO und Co., weil es Valve nichts kostet. Die Publisher nehmen das eine Prozent Linux-Spieler offensichtlich sehr gerne mit. Das zeigt der rasante Anstieg bei TOP 100 Titeln für Linux, so wie insgesamt. Wie man da von Totgeburt sprechen kann, erschließt sich mir nicht. Es wäre wahrscheinlich auch umgekehrt kein Problem ein alternatives Smartphone-Betriebssystem mit einem Prozent Marktanteil rentabel zu betreiben. Microsoft besitzt dafür halt nicht das richtige Konzept.


----------



## Scholdarr (26. Juli 2016)

1xok schrieb:


> Es wäre wahrscheinlich auch umgekehrt kein Problem ein alternatives Smartphone-Betriebssystem mit einem Prozent Marktanteil rentabel zu betreiben. Microsoft besitzt dafür halt nicht das richtige Konzept.


Na da bin ich aber mal auf dein Konzept gespannt, wie man das rentabel zu gestalten hat...


----------



## RedDragon20 (26. Juli 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Aus Spielersicht mag man das so sehen, aber das interessiert nicht. Was interessiert ist wo der jeweilige Publisher seine Vorteile sieht, und da hatte Steam eben mit DRM den entscheidenden Punkt auf den Markt gebracht. Ohne DRM wäre Steam niemals so groß geworden denn es war genau das worauf alle Publisher jahrelang gesucht haben um den Wiederverkauf zu stoppen. Denn nicht die Raubkopierer waren die Bösen Buben Nr1 sondern die Wiederverkäufer und der Gebrauchtmarkt.
> Merke, es geht ums Geld und da hat der Spieler noch nie interessiert.


Das wage ich ehrlich gesagt ein wenig zu bezweifeln. Bzw. halte ich es für Spekulation. 

Klar, Valve hat Half Life 2 an Steam gebunden. Aber wenn es das nie gegeben hätte? Ich vermute/behaupte/what ever, dass Steam dennoch erfolgreich geworden wäre.
Fakt ist aber, dass Valve den Anstoß für Onlineplattformen gegeben hat, weil sie einfach zum richtigen Zeitpunkt am richtigen Ort waren. Valve hat im richtigen Moment vlt. nicht alles richtig gemacht, Steam aber etabliert.


----------



## Scholdarr (26. Juli 2016)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Das wage ich ehrlich gesagt ein wenig zu bezweifeln. Bzw. halte ich es für Spekulation.
> 
> Klar, Valve hat Half Life 2 an Steam gebunden. Aber wenn es das nie gegeben hätte? Ich vermute/behaupte/what ever, dass Steam dennoch erfolgreich geworden wäre.


Naja, Valve war schon Vorreiter in Punkto digitalem Vertrieb von Spielen. Das gab es so vorher eigentlich nicht. DRM ist einfach nur eine natürliche Begleiterscheinung des digitalen Vertriebs. Und natürlich war das für Publisher finanziell verlockend, auch weil man sich der Marktmacht der Retail-Shops entledigen konnte und nicht mehr um den knappen Platz auf den Ladentheken kämpfen musste. Ursprünglich war Steam nur für die eigenen Spiele gedacht, aber Valve hat das Potenzial des gebündelten digitalen Vertriebs schnell durchschaut und ist einfach am Ball geblieben.


----------



## McDrake (27. Juli 2016)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Das wage ich ehrlich gesagt ein wenig zu bezweifeln. Bzw. halte ich es für Spekulation.
> 
> Klar, Valve hat Half Life 2 an Steam gebunden. Aber wenn es das nie gegeben hätte? Ich vermute/behaupte/what ever, dass Steam dennoch erfolgreich geworden wäre.



Ich muss allerdings zugeben, dass ich STEAM wegen HL2 installiert hatte... war bei einer Graka mit dabei.
Cleveres Marketing, das bei mir bis Heute anhält.
Ich empfand STEAM allerdings weniger als Verkaufs- sondern vielmehr als Entdeckungsplattform.
Meine ersten Einkäufe waren:

World of goo (2009 )
Loom (2009)
Torchlight (2009)
Braid (2009)
.
.
.


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Naja, Valve war schon Vorreiter in Punkto digitalem Vertrieb von Spielen. Das gab es so vorher eigentlich nicht. DRM ist einfach nur eine natürliche Begleiterscheinung des digitalen Vertriebs. Und natürlich war das für Publisher finanziell verlockend, auch weil man sich der Marktmacht der Retail-Shops entledigen konnte und nicht mehr um den knappen Platz auf den Ladentheken kämpfen musste. Ursprünglich war Steam nur für die eigenen Spiele gedacht, aber Valve hat das Potenzial des gebündelten digitalen Vertriebs schnell durchschaut und ist einfach am Ball geblieben.


Eben genau das schrieb ich ja vorher schon.  

Dass DRM/Accountbindung aber nicht zwangsläufig mit digitalem Vertrieb einher geht, zeigt ja GOG. 




McDrake schrieb:


> Ich muss allerdings zugeben, dass ich STEAM wegen HL2 installiert hatte... war bei einer Graka mit dabei.
> Cleveres Marketing, das bei mir bis Heute anhält.
> Ich empfand STEAM allerdings weniger als Verkaufs- sondern vielmehr als Entdeckungsplattform.
> Meine ersten Einkäufe waren:
> ...


Mit Steam hatte ich anno 2004 auch noch nicht viel am Hut. Es war halt auf meiner Platte und gut. Bis ich es mir dann im ähnlichen Zeitraum wie bei dir mal näher angeguckt habe. Und Sales entdeckt habe...und mein Geldbeutel dünner wurde... shame on me.


----------



## Hasamoto (27. Juli 2016)

Das die sowas versuchen wusten wir doch schon alle.

Und ich habe es auch von anfang an geschrieben und gewarnt das Win 10 eine Falle ist aber keiner wollte mir glauben.
Was meint ihr warum die das als zwangsupdate gemacht haben.
Ich habe immer geschrieben das alles was von Microsoft kein zertifikat hat nach und nach fungzionsuntüchtig gemacht wird.

und jetzt habt ihr den Salat
Win 10 drauf und Win 7 Key nicht mehr verwedbar.

Selber schuld sage ich da


----------



## Bonkic (27. Juli 2016)

Hasamoto schrieb:


> Das die sowas versuchen wusten wir doch schon alle.



ach tatsächlich? 



> Und ich habe es auch von anfang an geschrieben und gewarnt das Win 10 eine Falle ist aber keiner wollte mir glauben.



ich glaubs immer noch nicht. 



> Was meint ihr warum die das als zwangsupdate gemacht haben.



ganz einfach: weil es schlicht simpler ist, wenn "alle" user auf demselben stand sind. siehe android oder ios. 



> Win 10 drauf und Win 7 Key nicht mehr verwedbar.



stimmt nicht. 



> Selber schuld sage ich da



woran?


----------



## Rabowke (27. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> [...] DRM ist einfach nur eine natürliche Begleiterscheinung des digitalen Vertriebs. [...]


Eigentlich nicht, nein.

Es gibt Bücher ohne DRM, es gibt Spiele ohne DRM. Also eine *natürliche* Begleiterscheinung ist DRM nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## Vordack (27. Juli 2016)

Hasamoto schrieb:


> Das die sowas versuchen wusten wir doch schon alle.
> 
> Und ich habe es auch von anfang an geschrieben und gewarnt das Win 10 eine Falle ist aber keiner wollte mir glauben.
> Was meint ihr warum die das als zwangsupdate gemacht haben.
> ...



Einen der ersten Posts die ich lese in dem wirklich JEDER Satz einfach nur heiße Luft ist. 

Meinen Respekt hast Du dafür


----------



## Elektrostuhl (27. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ähm, keine Ahnung, in welcher Welt du so lebst, aber die PC-Core-Gamer machen nur einen lächerlich kleinen Teil von Micrsofts Kundschaft aus.


Das hat weniger mit der Welt in der ich lebe, sondern vielmehr mit der Erfahrung aus der Vergangenheit zu tun. Du hast sicherlich Recht damit, dass die PC Core Gamer den kleinsten Teil der Microsoft Kundschaft ausmacht. Aber die Gamer sind es, die den Grundstein für den Erfolg eines Betriebssystems legen. Nicht Office Anwendungen. 



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Selbst wenn die alle auf SteamOS umsteigen, würde das Microsoft kaum jucken.


Mir ging es dabei gar nicht so sehr um die Zukunft von Microsoft oder ob sie diesen Verlust wirtschaftlich wegstecken können. 



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Es gibt imo kaum ein Anzeichen dafür, dass Microsoft seine großen Exklusivtitel in absehbarer Zukunft auf Steam veröffentlichen wird. Warum sollte man das auch tun, wenn man die Store-Infrastruktur und die Server etc. eh schon hat?



Ganz einfach, weil der Xbox Chef Phil Spencer schon angedeutet hat, dass Microsoft in Zukunft ihre Spiele auch über Steam anbieten möchte. Sieh es als Kundenservice. Ich will keinen Windows Store für Spiele am PC. Ich habe meine Client-Wahl bereits getroffen.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (27. Juli 2016)

Vordack schrieb:


> Einen der ersten Posting die ich lese in dem wirklich JEDER Satz einfach nur heiße Luft ist.
> 
> Meinen Respekt hast Du dafür



Du bist doch nur neidisch auf seinen schicken Aluhut


----------



## Rabowke (27. Juli 2016)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> [...] Aber die Gamer *waren* es, die den Grundstein für den Erfolg eines Betriebssystems *legten*. [...]


.fixed

Wobei ich mir wirklich die Frage stelle, ob es in der Tat Gamer waren, die für den Erfolg von DOS und später Windows verantwortlich waren. IMO waren Spiele auf DOS, später Windows, der nächste logische Schritt. Das passiert eigentlich bei jedem OS, dass nicht nur produktiv gearbeitet wird. 



> Ganz einfach, weil der Xbox Chef Phil Spencer schon angedeutet hat, dass Microsoft in Zukunft ihre Spiele auch über Steam anbieten möchte. Sieh es als Kundenservice. Ich will keinen Windows Store für Spiele am PC. Ich habe meine Client-Wahl bereits getroffen.


Nicht möchte, könnte. Es sagte, es seiner Sicht spricht nichts dagegen, dass in Zukunft auch MS Spiele auf Steam erscheinen könnten.

Ein kleiner, aber feiner Unterschied.


----------



## Bonkic (27. Juli 2016)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Aber die Gamer sind es, die den Grundstein für den Erfolg eines Betriebssystems legen.



hö?
wie kommst du darauf?


----------



## Vordack (27. Juli 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Du bist doch nur neidisch auf seinen schicken Aluhut



So verstrahlt wie der denkt bringt der Hut auch nichts mehr :ugly;:


----------



## Scholdarr (27. Juli 2016)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Das hat weniger mit der Welt in der ich lebe, sondern vielmehr mit der Erfahrung aus der Vergangenheit zu tun. Du hast sicherlich Recht damit, dass die PC Core Gamer den kleinsten Teil der Microsoft Kundschaft ausmacht. Aber die Gamer sind es, die den Grundstein für den Erfolg eines Betriebssystems legen. Nicht Office Anwendungen.


Wie kommst du denn auf die Idee? Für die These würde ich doch gerne mal harte Fakten sehen. 



> Mir ging es dabei gar nicht so sehr um die Zukunft von Microsoft oder ob sie diesen Verlust wirtschaftlich wegstecken können.


Solange die meisten Unternehmen dieser Welt nach wie vor auf Microsoftprodukte setzen, könnte der Konzern der Verlust der Core-Gamerschaft locker wegstecken. 



> Ganz einfach, weil der Xbox Chef Phil Spencer schon angedeutet hat, dass Microsoft in Zukunft ihre Spiele auch über Steam anbieten möchte. Sieh es als Kundenservice. Ich will keinen Windows Store für Spiele am PC. Ich habe meine Client-Wahl bereits getroffen.


Phil Spencer hat aber keineswegs gesagt, dass sie ALLE ihre Spiele über Steam veröffentlichen werden. Aber wir werden sehen.


----------



## Spiritogre (27. Juli 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hö?
> wie kommst du darauf?


War auch mein Gedanke. 
Spiele sind für 95 Prozent der Computernutzer maximal eine nette Begleiterscheinung. 

Viel wichtiger sind: a) Es gibt die benötigten Tools und Anwendungsprogramme sowie b) Das System soll einfach und möglichst unsichtbar im Hintergrund seinen Dienst verrichten aber alle notwendigen Features und noch mehr von Haus aus mitliefern. 

Android und iOS haben sich auf dem Mobilmarkt z.B. nicht zufällig durchgesetzt während Windows Phone vor sich hindümpelt. Und es gab ja etliche Konkurrenten, Samsung hatte z.B. anfangs Bada. Mein erstes Smartphone hatte auch so eine eigene Oberfläche von LG selbst. Nokia, Motorola, Blackberry, die hatten alle ihre eigenen Systeme und mussten, nachdem Android zum Selbstläufer geworden war, ihre quasi einstampfen und ersetzen.


----------



## Scholdarr (27. Juli 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht, nein.
> 
> Es gibt Bücher ohne DRM, es gibt Spiele ohne DRM. Also eine *natürliche* Begleiterscheinung ist DRM nun wirklich nicht.


Auslegungssache bzw. Definitionssache IMO. Digitale Produkte können ob ihrer digitalen Natur eigentlich niemals weiterverkauft werden, auch wenn sie nicht technisch geschützt oder an einen Account gebunden werden. Daher wird der Gebrauchtmarkt auch ohne "hartes" DRM effektiv bekämpft (oder hast du schon mal digitalen "Gebrauchtcode" auf Ebay ge- oder verkauft?). Und darum geht es ja letztlich. Wir können gerne Haarespalten, ob man das jetzt DRM nennen kann oder muss, aber im Endeffekt ändert sich nichts daran, dass durch den (exklusiven) digitalen Vertrieb der klassische Gebrauchtmarkt für die betroffenen Produkte abgeschafft wurde.


----------



## Rabowke (27. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Auslegungssache bzw. Definitionssache IMO.


Eigentlich nicht.



> Digitale Produkte können ob ihrer digitalen Natur eigentlich niemals weiterverkauft werden, auch wenn sie nicht technisch geschützt oder an einen Account gebunden werden.


Wobei man dann die Frage stellen muss, warum digitale Produkte im ersten Schritt verkauft werden können, ein Weiterverkauf hingegen nicht zulässig ist.



> Daher wird der Gebrauchtmarkt auch ohne "hartes" DRM effektiv bekämpft (oder hast du schon mal digitalen "Gebrauchtcode" auf Ebay ge- oder verkauft?). Und darum geht es ja letztlich. Wir können gerne Haarespalten, ob man das jetzt DRM nennen kann oder muss, aber im Endeffekt ändert sich nichts daran, dass durch den (exklusiven) digitalen Vertrieb der klassische Gebrauchtmarkt für die betroffenen Produkte abgeschafft wurde.


... was aber eben nichts mit DRM per se zutun hat, sondern mit den AGB der jeweiligen Anbieter.

Wenn man jetzt besonders spitzfindig ist, könnte man natürlich behaupten, dies sei eine Form von DRM ...


----------



## Scholdarr (27. Juli 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wobei man dann die Frage stellen muss, warum digitale Produkte im ersten Schritt verkauft werden können, ein Weiterverkauf hingegen nicht zulässig ist.


Das hat mit den Akteuren zu tun. Der Hersteller von digitalem Code kann diesen beliebig vervielfältigen, denn er gehört ihm ja. Der Käufer hingegen erhält nur eine Lizenz, sprich ein Nutzungsrecht, aber damit eben weder ein Recht zum Wiederverkauf noch ein Recht zur Vervielfältigung.



> ... was aber eben nichts mit DRM per se zutun hat, sondern mit den AGB der jeweiligen Anbieter.
> 
> Wenn man jetzt besonders spitzfindig ist, könnte man natürlich behaupten, dies sei eine Form von DRM ...


Siehste (Begrifflichkeiten sind eh absolut nebensächlich). 

Wobei die AGB eigentlich zweitrangig sind (liest doch eh keiner), weil die allermeisten Menschen intuitiv verstehen, dass man digitalen Code per se nicht weiterverkaufen kann und man nur eine einzelne Lizenz "besitzt". Ich habe noch nie von jemandem gehört, der ein digitales Produkt offiziell weiterverkauft hätte bzw. das auch nur versucht hätte.


----------



## Rabowke (27. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Das hat mit den Akteuren zu tun. Der Hersteller von digitalem Code kann diesen beliebig vervielfältigen, denn er gehört ihm ja. Der Käufer hingegen erhält nur eine Lizenz, sprich ein Nutzungsrecht, aber damit eben weder ein Recht zum Wiederverkauf noch ein Recht zur Vervielfältigung.


Ggf. reden wir hier an einander vorbei.

Scheinbar argumentierst du hier nur in Hinblick auf Steam, was sicherlich die bekannteste und größte digitale Distributionsplattform ist.

Allerdings gibt es noch zig andere Möglichkeiten, siehe eBooks und Spiele bei GOG.com.

Hier wird eben nicht nur eine Lizenz (!) im Sinne von Nutzungsrecht erworben, sondern du bekommst das Produkt übergeben. D.h. du bekommst eine .epub Datei oder, um beim Beispiel gog.com zu bleiben, eine .zip bzw. rar Datei mit dem Spiel.



> Wobei die AGB eigentlich zweitrangig sind (liest doch eh keiner), weil die allermeisten Menschen intuitiv verstehen, dass man digitalen Code per se nicht weiterverkaufen kann und man nur eine einzelne Lizenz "besitzt". Ich habe noch nie von jemandem gehört, der ein digitales Produkt offiziell weiterverkauft hätte bzw. das auch nur versucht hätte.


... dann solltest du dir mal die Urteile bzgl. Weiterverkauf von eBooks anschauen. 

Erklär mir doch mal, warum ich ein eBook nicht weiterverkaufen darf, wenn ich jedoch Bücher ohne Probleme weiterverkaufen kann? Das ich das eBook natürlich weiterhin nutzen *könnte*, ist mir ja durchaus bewusst, nur ist es eben dann wiederum eine Raubkopie, wenn ich die Lizenz an einen Dritten weiterveräußere.

Urheberrecht: E-Books dürfen nicht weiterverkauft werden - Golem.de

Hier mal ein Beispiel inkl. Begründung, warum man eBooks nicht weiterverkaufen darf lt. Gericht. Die Begründung seitens der Richter finde ich wirklich an den Haaren herbei gezogen.


----------



## knarfe1000 (27. Juli 2016)

Es ist doch ganz einfach: Microsoft ist der Teufel. Und dem Teufel ist alles zuzutrauen.




Spoiler


----------



## Scholdarr (27. Juli 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ggf. reden wir hier an einander vorbei.
> 
> Scheinbar argumentierst du hier nur in Hinblick auf Steam, was sicherlich die bekannteste und größte digitale Distributionsplattform ist.
> 
> ...


Auch das im Prinzip nur ein Lizenz bzw. funktioniert wie eine Lizenz (auch ohne harte DRM im Sinne einer Clientenbindung). Im Falle von GOG steht das übrigens auch ganz klar in den AGB.



> [FONT=&quot]2.1 Wir gewähren dir und anderen GOG-Nutzern das persönliche Recht (auch unter dem juristischen Begriff „Lizenz“ bekannt), GOG.com zu nutzen, um GOG-Inhalte sowie andere GOG-Dienste herunterzuladen und/oder zu streamen (je nach Inhalt) und zu nutzen. Diese Lizenz gilt nur für deinen persönlichen Gebrauch. Unter bestimmten Umständen, die wir nachfolgend erläutern werden, können wir dir diese Lizenz entziehen oder sie vorübergehend außer Kraft setzen.



[/FONT]


> [FONT=&quot]9.1 Halte dich hinsichtlich der GOG-Dienste und GOG-Inhalte bitte an folgende Regeln:[/FONT]
> 
> (a) Nutze GOG-Dienste oder GOG-Inhalte nur zu deiner persönlichen Unterhaltung (und nicht, um z. B. Geld damit zu verdienen).



https://www.gog.com/support/policies/gog_user_agreement



> Erklär mir doch mal, warum ich ein eBook nicht weiterverkaufen darf, wenn ich jedoch Bücher ohne Probleme weiterverkaufen kann? Das ich das eBook natürlich weiterhin nutzen *könnte*, ist mir ja durchaus bewusst, nur ist es eben dann wiederum eine Raubkopie, wenn ich die Lizenz an einen Dritten weiterveräußere.
> 
> Urheberrecht: E-Books dürfen nicht weiterverkauft werden - Golem.de
> 
> Hier mal ein Beispiel inkl. Begründung, warum man eBooks nicht weiterverkaufen darf lt. Gericht. Die Begründung seitens der Richter finde ich wirklich an den Haaren herbei gezogen.


Ich nicht. Wie gesagt, das ist imo eigentlich intuitiv verständlich, dass man ein digitales Produkt, das man per Mausklick einfach und ohne Arbeitsaufwand vervielfältigen kann, nicht verkaufen darf. Damit wird schlicht dem massenhaften Missbrauch vorgebeugt. Darüber hinaus haben digitale Produkte keinen Alterungsprozess, der bei physischen Gütern den Markt reguliert (sprich: neue Produkte gibt es nur beim Hersteller). Code ist immer neu. Würde man den Wiederverkauf von digitalen Produkten zulassen, würde man damit die Marktposition des eigentlichen Anbieters massiv schwächen und das ist imo nicht im Sinne eines gesunden Marktes. Digitale Produkte sind in gewisser Weise personalisierte Konsumgüter und das hilft sowohl dem Anbieter als auch dem Verbraucher. Keine Ahnung, warum sich manche immer noch dagegen sträuben bzw. sich nicht damit abfinden können. Man sollte imo endlich mal akzeptieren, dass digitale Produkte andere Eigenschaften haben als physische Güter und daher auch anders behandelt werden sollten.


----------



## Rabowke (27. Juli 2016)

... wobei das dann auch wieder ein Verbot über AGB und nicht über DRM ist. 

Ich habe durchaus akzeptiert, dass digitale Produkte anders zu bewerten sind. Allerdings habe ich ein Problem damit, wenn unter fadenscheinigen Begründungen, siehe Beispiel eBooks und Abnutzung, die Rechte der Verbraucher eingeschränkt werden sollen.

Grund ist einzig und allein die Gewinnmaximierung, um nichts anderes geht es.

Wundert mich eigentlich, dass gerade du so "pro Kommerz" bist.


----------



## Scholdarr (27. Juli 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... wobei das dann auch wieder ein Verbot über AGB und nicht über DRM ist.
> 
> Ich habe durchaus akzeptiert, dass digitale Produkte anders zu bewerten sind. Allerdings habe ich ein Problem damit, wenn unter fadenscheinigen Begründungen, siehe Beispiel eBooks und Abnutzung, die Rechte der Verbraucher eingeschränkt werden sollen.


Welches "Recht" meinst du damit denn genau? Die Gesetze für den Verkauf von Produkten etc. wurden gemacht, lange bevor es überhaupt rein digitale Produkte gab. Ein "natürliches Recht" auf den Wiederverkauf von digitalen Gütern gibt es nicht und gab es nie, daher kann hier von einer Einschränkung von Verbraucherrechten auch nicht direkt die Rede sein. Vielmehr muss die Gesellschaft überlegen, wie sie eben mit den Eigentums- und Verkaufsrechten bei digitalen Gütern umgehen muss. Ich gebe dir insoweit recht, dass das eigentlich (noch) nicht Sache der Justiz ist, sondern immer noch Sache des Gesetzgebers. Wir sollten klare Regeln und Gesetze für diesen Bereich aufstellen, dann gibt es auch keine fadenscheinigen juristischen Begründungen mehr. 



> Grund ist einzig und allein die Gewinnmaximierung, um nichts anderes geht es.


Ist das nicht das Blut und Herz des Kapitalismus? 



> Wundert mich eigentlich, dass gerade du so "pro Kommerz" bist.


Ich war nie komplett Anti-Kommerz (ich bin ja auch kein Kommunist). Es geht mir darum, gute und faire Regeln für Märkte aufzustellen, der den speziellen Eigenschaften der Produkte und Akteure Rechnung trägt. Und der Umstand, dass digitale Güter keiner Alterung unterliegen, ist nun mal immens wichtig und unterscheidet digitale Güter in sehr grundsätzlicher Form von physischen Gütern, weshalb hier imo auch andere Regeln gelten müssen. Einen "Gebrauchtmarkt" kann es hier in klassischer Form überhaupt nicht geben, denn bei Produkten, die sich nicht abnutzen, kann man auch nicht von gebrauchten Gütern sprechen. Vielmehr würde eine Marktregelung, die den Wiederverkauf zulässt, dafür sorgen, dass der Verbraucher in direkte Konkurrenz zum Erzeuger eintritt, was in der Form völlig neu wäre. Das würde den Markt massiv stören, weil der Verbraucher unter diesen Umständen absolute Marktmacht erringen würde. Er könnte ein Produkt beim Erzeuger kaufen und es problemlos für denselben Preis weiterverkaufen, eben weil das Produkt auch nach dem Konsum immer noch absolut neuwertig ist, sprich zu 100% dem entspricht, was der Erzeuger selbst verkauft. Klingt das für dich nach einer fairen Preisgestaltung bzw. einem stabilen Markt? Für mich nicht. Ein solcher Markt würde eine enormen Preisdruck auf den Entwickler auslösen und würde die Investitionsbereitschaft deutlich verringern. Und das ist wiederum für niemanden gut, weder für die Erzeuger noch für die Verbraucher. Damit es möglichst viele gute und hochwertige Produkte gibt, muss der Markt attraktiv sein für die Erzeuger. Das Wiederverkaufsverbot bzw. das Lizenzmodell ermöglicht das, zumal es auch für eine direkte Entlohnung der Erzeuger sorgt. Für mich ist das ein faires Marktmodell, wenn man den Erzeuger direkt für ein Produkt bezahlt.


----------



## Rabowke (27. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Welches "Recht" meinst du damit denn genau? Die Gesetze für den Verkauf von Produkten etc. wurden gemacht, lange bevor es überhaupt rein digitale Produkte gab. Ein "natürliches Recht" auf den Wiederverkauf von digitalen Gütern gibt es nicht und gab es nie, daher kann hier von einer Einschränkung von Verbraucherrechten auch nicht direkt die Rede sein. Vielmehr muss die Gesellschaft überlegen, wie sie eben mit den Eigentums- und Verkaufsrechten bei digitalen Gütern umgehen muss. Ich gebe dir insoweit recht, dass das eigentlich (noch) nicht Sache der Justiz ist, sondern immer noch Sache des Gesetzgebers. Wir sollten klare Regeln und Gesetze für diesen Bereich aufstellen, dann gibt es auch keine fadenscheinigen juristischen Begründungen mehr.


Das Recht überhaupt Eigentum an einer Sache zu erlangen und, natürlich, das Recht dieses Eigentum wieder zu veräußern.

Selbstverständlich gab es ein Recht auf den Wiederverkauf von digitalen Gütern?! Ich konnte Software schon vor Jahren verkaufen. 

_Danach kann der Urheber nur beim ersten legalen Verkauf eines  "Vervielfältigungsstückes" seiner Software in der EU bestimmen, wie er  dieses verbreitet. Danach erschöpfen sich seine Rechte, über den  weiteren Weg der Kopie zu bestimmen. Der Kunde entscheidet, ob und wie  er diese Kopie weiterverkauft. Dieser *Grundsatz *gilt gesetzlich  für Software auf Datenträgern, solange diese nicht zusätzlich an einen  individuellen Nutzerzugang gekoppelt ist. Die Software-Industrie  versucht seit Jahren, den Weiterverkauf von per Download erworbener  Software zu verbieten und meint, der Erschöpfungsgrundsatz gelte nur bei  Software auf einem *Datenträger*. Seit dem Urteil des Europäischen Gerichtshofes (EuGH) vom 3. Juli 2012 (C 128/11) ist dieses Argument jedoch vom Tisch.
_
Die Softwareanbieter probieren nur seit Jahren, durch immer neue Kniffe dieses Recht, siehe oben, zu unterwandern. Siehe Accountbindung, siehe DRM.

Natürlich musst du mir jetzt nicht erzählen, dass ich auch an einer Software auf CD nur eine Nutzungslizenz erwerbe ... geschenkt. Nur im Gegensatz zur heutigen Zeit, konnte ich damals diese Lizenz auch weiterverkaufen, warum auch nicht? Übrigens gab und gibt es hierfür einen riesigen Markt, z.B. CAL von Microsoft.

Natürlich ist dieses Recht auf Veräußerung einem Anbieter wie MS ein Dorn im Auge ...


----------



## Spiritogre (27. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Das hat mit den Akteuren zu tun. Der Hersteller von digitalem Code kann diesen beliebig vervielfältigen, denn er gehört ihm ja. Der Käufer hingegen erhält nur eine Lizenz, sprich ein Nutzungsrecht, aber damit eben weder ein Recht zum Wiederverkauf noch ein Recht zur Vervielfältigung.



Das behaupten die Hersteller, stimmt aber gar nicht. In Deutschland ist klar gesetzlich geregelt, dass durch Kauf das Eigentum übertragen wird, dabei ist es unerheblich ob digitales Gut oder nicht. 
Und bitte nicht mit Urheberrecht verwechseln, das ist was völlig anderes. Durch den Kauf einer Sache erhält man natürlich kein Urheberrecht. 

Und der Weiterverkauf eines digitalen Produktes ist selbstverständlich erlaubt, die Hersteller hebeln das nur gerne durch Accountbindung und DRM aus. 

Es gibt ein EuGH Urteil dazu, wo Oracle gegen Usedsoft geklagt hatte, der EuGH hat klar gemacht, dass Usedsoft das Recht hat gebrauchte Keys weiterzuverkaufen.


----------



## Scholdarr (27. Juli 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Das Recht überhaupt Eigentum an einer Sache zu erlangen und, natürlich, das Recht dieses Eigentum wieder zu veräußern.
> 
> Selbstverständlich gab es ein Recht auf den Wiederverkauf von digitalen Gütern?! Ich konnte Software schon vor Jahren verkaufen.
> 
> ...


Das ist nur deshalb der Fall, weil es der Gesetzgeber eben versäumt hat, spezielle Gesetze für diesen Markt zu erlassen. Deshalb werden die imo eher unpassenden Gesetze für den normalen Gütermarkt herangezogen. Rechtens und richtig sind zwei unterschiedliche Dimensionen (ich sprach nicht umsonst von "natürlichem Recht" im Sinne von "Anrecht"). Mir geht es nicht darum, ob das nach geltender Gesetzeslage formaljuristisch rechtens ist, sondern um die richtige Ausgestaltung des Marktes. Hierfür sollte der Gesetzgeber, falls erforderlich, neue Gesetze erlassen. Es ist ja gerade das Problem, dass der Gesetzgeber hier imo schlicht Mist gebaut hat, indem er "Software" allgemein und "Datenträger" gleichgestellt hat. Das zeugt imo einzig von mangelndem Sachverstand über die Natur des jeweiligen Produktes und Marktes.



> Natürlich ist dieses Recht auf Veräußerung einem Anbieter wie MS ein Dorn im Auge ...


Das ist jedem ein Dorn im Auge, der einen gut funktionierenden Markt für digitale Produkte möchte, nicht nur MS. Wenn etwas gut für den Anbieter ist, muss es noch lange automatisch schlecht für den Verbraucher sein. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das behaupten die Hersteller, stimmt aber gar nicht. In Deutschland ist klar gesetzlich geregelt, dass durch Kauf das Eigentum übertragen wird, dabei ist es unerheblich ob digitales Gut oder nicht.
> 
> Und der Weiterverkauf eines digitalen Produktes ist selbstverständlich erlaubt, die Hersteller hebeln das nur gerne durch Accountbindung und DRM aus.
> 
> Es gibt ein EuGH Urteil dazu, wo Oracle gegen Usedsoft geklagt hatte, der EuGH hat klar gemacht, dass Usedsoft das Recht hat gebrauchte Keys weiterzuverkaufen.


Wie schon geschrieben, stimme ich mit der Auffassung des Gesetzgebers nicht überein. Ich halte sie schlicht für völlig falsch, kontra-intuitiv, marktschädigend und somit korrekturbedürftig. Gesetze sind nicht in Stein gemeißelt, die kann man ändern. Übrigens müssen wir uns ja nicht wundern, wenn es bei der Gesetzeslage so viele Clienten, DRM und Accountbindungen gibt. 

Dass meine Aussage nicht stimmt, ist übrigens auch falsch, weil es ja durchaus möglich ist, Softwarelizenzen zu verkaufen, eben per Accountbindung.


----------



## Spiritogre (27. Juli 2016)

Ob du mit der Auffassung des Gesetzgebers nicht übereinstimmst ist unerheblich. Der Gesetzgeber hat hier klar im Sinne des Verbrauchers entschieden, was eine gute Sache ist. Dass das Medienherstellern nicht gefällt ist letztlich deren Problem. Aber normale Konsumentenrechte auszuhebeln ist ein Unding, wo der Gesetzgeber noch klar - für den Verbraucher - nachbessern muss. 

Wenn mir ein Produkt letztlich nämlich nicht gehört, und ich keinerlei Macht darüber besitze, dann kann ich auch zur illegalen Kopie greifen, die gehört mir ja auch nicht, aber sie ist günstiger und ich habe mehr Macht darüber ... und dann verdienen die Medienhersteller gar nichts mehr, fertig!


----------



## Scholdarr (27. Juli 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ob du mit der Auffassung des Gesetzgebers nicht übereinstimmst ist unerheblich.


Ähm, das entscheide immer noch ich selbst. 



> Der Gesetzgeber hat hier klar im Sinne des Verbrauchers entschieden, was eine gute Sache ist. Dass das Medienherstellern nicht gefällt ist letztlich deren Problem. Aber normale Konsumentenrechte auszuhebeln ist ein Unding, wo der Gesetzgeber noch klar - für den Verbraucher - nachbessern muss.


Das sehe ich schlicht komplett anders (die Begründung dafür steht übrigens ausführlich weiter oben). Sowas wie "normale Konsumentenrechte" gibt es nicht darüber hinaus nicht (Eigentum an beliebigen Gütern ist kein Menschenrecht). Es geht hier spezifische Rechte, die im demokratischen Diskurs festgelegt werden.



> Wenn mir ein Produkt letztlich nämlich nicht gehört, und ich keinerlei Macht darüber besitze, dann kann ich auch zur illegalen Kopie greifen, die gehört mir ja auch nicht, aber sie ist günstiger und ich habe mehr Macht darüber ... und dann verdienen die Medienhersteller gar nichts mehr, fertig!


Diese Gleichung ist falsch. Eigentum und Konsum sind zwei paar Schuhe. Du kannst natürlich etwas konsumieren, was dir nicht gleichzeitig gehört. Wenn du ins Kino oder in ein Konzert gehst, dann konsumierst du auch, ohne dass du ein Eigentumsrecht erwirbst. Das ist also problemlos möglich. Wenn dir die Art und Weise, wie du etwas konsumieren kannst, nicht gefällt, dann kannst du auch einfach darauf verzichten. Eine Rechtfertigung für Raubkopien ist das nämlich keinesfalls. Das ist nicht nur ungesetzlich, sondern darüber hinaus auch noch im höchsten Maße unethisch.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (28. Juli 2016)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz einfach, weil der Xbox Chef Phil Spencer schon angedeutet hat, dass Microsoft in Zukunft ihre Spiele auch über Steam anbieten möchte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe die ganze Zeit überlegt, ob ich es noch editieren soll, aber dann aus Bequemlichkeit so stehen lassen. Aber du hast natürlich völlig Recht und ich bin froh, dass es jemanden aufgefallen ist. Ich hoffe sehr, dass sich Microsoft irgendwann dazu entscheidet, ihre Spiele über Steam zu vertreiben.


----------



## Spiritogre (28. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ähm, das entscheide immer noch ich selbst.


Nein, tust du nicht, auch du musst dich an die Gesetze halten.



> Das sehe ich schlicht komplett anders (die Begründung dafür steht übrigens ausführlich weiter oben). Sowas wie "normale Konsumentenrechte" gibt es nicht darüber hinaus nicht (Eigentum an beliebigen Gütern ist kein Menschenrecht). Es geht hier spezifische Rechte, die im demokratischen Diskurs festgelegt werden.


Wie gesagt, wie du das siehst ist unerheblich entscheidend sind die Gesetze ob sie dir passen oder nicht.




> Diese Gleichung ist falsch. Eigentum und Konsum sind zwei paar Schuhe. Du kannst natürlich etwas konsumieren, was dir nicht gleichzeitig gehört. Wenn du ins Kino oder in ein Konzert gehst, dann konsumierst du auch, ohne dass du ein Eigentumsrecht erwirbst. Das ist also problemlos möglich. Wenn dir die Art und Weise, wie du etwas konsumieren kannst, nicht gefällt, dann kannst du auch einfach darauf verzichten. Eine Rechtfertigung für Raubkopien ist das nämlich keinesfalls. Das ist nicht nur ungesetzlich, sondern darüber hinaus auch noch im höchsten Maße unethisch.


Ja, mieten und kaufen oder Eintritt sind drei verschiedene Dinge mit verschiedenen Rechten. Du kaufst eine Software, fertig. Du kannst auch eine Software mieten, geht ja auch bei diversen Microsoft oder Adobe Produkten. Aber was man zum Glück(!) nicht kann ist eine Software kaufen und dann nur die Rechte des Mietens bekommen! Auch wenn die Hersteller das natürlich gerne so hätten. Aber das Leben ist kein Wunschkonzert und es gibt Recht und Gesetz. Und wie gesagt, in diesem Fall, beim Kauf wird das Eigentum übertragen, und alle Lizenzen oder die Teile, die etwas anderes behaupten sind schlicht ungültig, genau wie ohnehin die Hälfte der Inhalte von diesen schlicht aus den USA 1:1 übernommenen AGBs - oder AGBs, die erst nach dem Kauf einsehbar sind, die sind komplett ungültig. Dieser ganze Kram mit den Lizenzen ist für den Konsumenten letztlich völlig unerheblich. Er kauft das Produkt und erwirbt das Eigentum damit und somit alle zugehörigen Rechte. Punkt! Die Lizenz gibt es vielleicht dazu obendrauf, hat aber für Endkunden keinerlei Bedeutung.


----------



## shaboo (28. Juli 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ja, mieten und kaufen oder Eintritt sind drei verschiedene Dinge mit verschiedenen Rechten. Du kaufst eine Software, fertig. Du kannst auch eine Software mieten, geht ja auch bei diversen Microsoft oder Adobe Produkten. Aber was man zum Glück(!) nicht kann ist eine Software kaufen und dann nur die Rechte des Mietens bekommen! Auch wenn die Hersteller das natürlich gerne so hätten. Aber das Leben ist kein Wunschkonzert und es gibt Recht und Gesetz. Und wie gesagt, in diesem Fall, beim Kauf wird das Eigentum übertragen, und alle Lizenzen oder die Teile, die etwas anderes behaupten sind schlicht ungültig, genau wie ohnehin die Hälfte der Inhalte von diesen schlicht aus den USA 1:1 übernommenen AGBs - oder AGBs, die erst nach dem Kauf einsehbar sind, die sind komplett ungültig. Dieser ganze Kram mit den Lizenzen ist für den Konsumenten letztlich völlig unerheblich. Er kauft das Produkt und erwirbt das Eigentum damit und somit alle zugehörigen Rechte. Punkt! Die Lizenz gibt es vielleicht dazu obendrauf, hat aber für Endkunden keinerlei Bedeutung.


Keine Ahnung, woher Du das alles nimmst, aber vielleicht solltest Du die Dir von permanent zitierten Gesetze und Urteile einfach mal genauer lesen, um zu sehen, dass Dein Begriff von "Eigentum" von niemandem geteilt wird und dass Lizenzen etwas vollkommen Normales sind. Du erwirbst nun mal nur eine Lizenz, auch wenn Dir das nicht gefällt, und AGBs werden auch nicht dadurch automatisch ungültig, dass sie von "Lizenzen" und nicht von "Eigentum" reden!

Höchstrichterlich entschieden ist bislang mehrfach - und das ist richtig - dass niemand daran gehindert werden kann bzw. können sollte, seinen Key oder seine Lizenz zu verkaufen. Ebenso wurde aber auch entschieden - und diese Teile solcher Urteile wird gerne unterschlagen - dass der ursprüngliche Lizenzgeber nicht dazu verpflichtet ist, dem neuen Lizenzinhaber die Nutzung seiner Lizenz auch tatsächlich zu ermöglichen. Auf Steam übertragen: Du kannst einen gebrauchten Key verkaufen, aber Du kannst Steam nicht dazu zwingen, das entsprechende Produkt bei Dir zu deaktivieren und beim Käufer zu aktivieren. Klingt paradox, ist aber aktuelle Rechtslage.


----------



## Spiritogre (28. Juli 2016)

shaboo schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, woher Du das alles nimmst, aber vielleicht solltest Du die Dir von permanent zitierten Gesetze und Urteile einfach mal genauer lesen, um zu sehen, dass Dein Begriff von "Eigentum" von niemandem geteilt wird und dass Lizenzen etwas vollkommen Normales sind. Du erwirbst nun mal nur eine Lizenz, auch wenn Dir das nicht gefällt, und AGBs werden auch nicht dadurch automatisch ungültig, dass sie von "Lizenzen" und nicht von "Eigentum" reden!
> 
> Höchstrichterlich entschieden ist bislang mehrfach - und das ist richtig - dass niemand daran gehindert werden kann bzw. können sollte, seinen Key oder seine Lizenz zu verkaufen. Ebenso wurde aber auch entschieden - und diese Teile solcher Urteile wird gerne unterschlagen - dass der ursprüngliche Lizenzgeber nicht dazu verpflichtet ist, dem neuen Lizenzinhaber die Nutzung seiner Lizenz auch tatsächlich zu ermöglichen. Auf Steam übertragen: Du kannst einen gebrauchten Key verkaufen, aber Du kannst Steam nicht dazu zwingen, das entsprechende Produkt bei Dir zu deaktivieren und beim Käufer zu aktivieren. Klingt paradox, ist aber aktuelle Rechtslage.



Der zweite Absatz ist richtig, der erste leider total falsch. 
Der BGH hat klar entschieden, dass Software als Sache anzusehen ist und bei einem Kauf einer Sache wird das Eigentum laut BGB nun einmal übertragen. Begründung des BGH damals, du kaufst auch ein Buch nicht wegen dem Papier sondern wegen dem geschriebenen Inhalt und der "Datenträger" spielt keine Rolle. 

Was die Lizenzbestimmungen angeht so ist in Deutschland der Händler also z.B. Media Markt oder Amazon dein Vertragspartner und nicht der Hersteller. Sämtliche Konditionen und Bedingungen (und das sind Lizenzen letztlich) müssen dem Kunden beim Kauf(!) vorgelegt werden, sonst haben sie keine Gültigkeit. Was du also als EULA oder AGB abnickst, wenn du eine Software installierst, nachdem du sie schon lange gekauft und bezahlt hast, ist irrelevant! 
Das ist die gesetzliche Lage in Deutschland und z.T. auch in Europa (siehe Weiterverkauf gebrauchter Software).

Interessantes Lesematerial dazu z.B. http://www.jurpc.de/jurpc/show?id=20090017


----------



## shaboo (28. Juli 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Der BGH hat klar entschieden, dass Software als Sache anzusehen ist und bei einem Kauf einer Sache wird das Eigentum laut BGB nun einmal übertragen. Begründung des BGH damals, du kaufst auch ein Buch nicht wegen dem Papier sondern wegen dem geschriebenen Inhalt und der "Datenträger" spielt keine Rolle.


Das Problem ist nur, dass die Beantwortung der Frage alleine, inwiefern Software als "Sache" anzusehen ist, Dich kein Stück weiter bringt. Worum es geht, ist die Accountbindung auf Plattformen wie Steam, Uplay usw. So lange es die nicht ermöglichen, eine Lizenz von einem auf einen anderen Account zu übertragen, hast Du halt verloren. Und nochmal: Es gab schon diesbezügliche Prozesse gegen Steam und Valve hat sie alle gewonnen. Hier nur mal ein willkürlich gegoogelter Link dazu:
Games-Anwalt: Neues Urteil bei Verbraucherschutz gegen Valve und Steam - - News | GamersGlobal
Wenn Du's genauer haben willst, guckst Du hier:
https://dejure.org/dienste/vernetzu...rlin&Datum=21.01.2014&Aktenzeichen=15 O 56/13
Und diese Urteile und deren Begründungen haben auch durchaus Hand und Fuß. Man muss sie eben nur mal lesen und auch tatsächlich verstehen wollen.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Was die Lizenzbestimmungen angeht so ist in Deutschland der Händler also z.B. Media Markt oder Amazon dein Vertragspartner und nicht der Hersteller. Sämtliche Konditionen und Bedingungen (und das sind Lizenzen letztlich) müssen dem Kunden beim Kauf(!) vorgelegt werden, sonst haben sie keine Gültigkeit. Was du also als EULA oder AGB abnickst, wenn du eine Software installierst, nachdem du sie schon lange gekauft und bezahlt hast, ist irrelevant!
> Das ist die gesetzliche Lage in Deutschland und z.T. auch in Europa (siehe Weiterverkauf gebrauchter Software).


Solche formaljuristischen Kleinkriege sind doch längst von der Lebenswirklichkeit eingeholt worden. Natürlich haben Plattformen wie Steam und Co. ihre eigenen AGBs und wie für alle AGBs gilt auch hier, dass man die vorher lesen und ein Produkt eben nicht kaufen sollte, wenn man damit nicht einverstanden ist. Wenn Dich ein Händler entweder nicht darauf hinweist, dass ein Produkt zu seiner Aktivierung Steam benötigt, oder er nicht bereit oder dazu in der Lage ist, Dir die Möglichkeit zu verschaffen, dass Du Dir die Steam-AGBs vor dem Kauf durchlesen kannst, dann ist das erst mal das Versäumnis des Händlers und nicht das von Valve. Dass Steam während der Installation diese AGBs noch mal auf den Tisch bringt, entlässt den Verkäufer ja nicht aus seiner Verantwortung, diese Dir vor dem Kauf mitzuteilen.
Und es mag ja auch durchaus sein, dass gewisse Teile dieser AGBs in Deutschland unwirksam sind, aber die relevanten sind es eben nicht (s.o.).



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Interessantes Lesematerial dazu z.B. Psczolla, Jan-Peter, Virtuelle Gegenstände als Objekte der Rechtsordnung - JurPC-Web-Dok. 0017/2009


Interessant, in der Tat, aber doch eine ganz andere Baustelle. Da geht's ja nicht um Software, Lizenzen und Accountbindungen, sondern um virtuelle Gegenstände in Spielen wie WoW. Wobei ja auch dieser Aufsatz die Auffassung vertritt, dass man mit solchen Dingen weder Eigentum noch Besitz erwirbt:

"Virtuelle Gegenstände können losgelöst von der zu Grunde liegenden Software und ihrer Einbindung in eine virtuelle Umgebung als unkörperliche Gegenstände im Sinne des BGB qualifiziert werden. Mangels Körperlichkeit sind sie den Immaterialgütern zuzurechnen. Ein absolutes Recht an einem virtuellen Gegenstand, welches in dessen Eigenschaft als vermögenswertes Objekt der virtuellen und realen Welt begründet ist, ist nicht anzuerkennen. ... Auch Eigentum im Sinne von § 903 BGB oder Besitz nach § 854 BGB kann an virtuellen Gegenständen nicht erworben werden, da sich sowohl das Eigentum als auch der Besitz abschließend nur auf körperliche Gegenstände bezieht. Es existiert daher auch kein 'virtuelles Eigentum'."


----------



## Spiritogre (28. Juli 2016)

Das mit der Accountbindung weiß ich, hier hat der Gesetzgeber leider bisher versäumt den "Tricks" der Hersteller einen Riegel vorzuschieben. Da gilt halt, ja, du darfst verkaufen, kannst es aber nicht, weil der Account dem Plattformbetreiber gehört und der nicht Teil der Software ist. 

Was Mikrotransaktionen angeht, das ist noch einmal ein ganz anderes Thema. Das wird sicherlich auch noch spannend in der Zukunft. Was passiert, wenn man eine Software verkauft, sind dann DLCs die innerhalb dieser Software gekauft wurden da mit drin oder eben nicht? 

Aber alles das ändert halt nichts daran, dass es nun einmal so ist, dass du das Eigentum durch Kauf erwirbst. Das ist der über allem stehende vom BGH und im BGB geregelte Grundsatz. Und der gilt eben auch für Standardsoftware.


----------



## Scholdarr (29. Juli 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nein, tust du nicht, auch du musst dich an die Gesetze halten.
> 
> Wie gesagt, wie du das siehst ist unerheblich entscheidend sind die Gesetze ob sie dir passen oder nicht.


Es geht hier darum, was für die Diskussion hier wichtig ist, und nicht um die Einhaltung von Gesetzen. Was ich von diversen Regeln halte ist für mich wesentlich für die Diskussion.

Ich sage es noch einmal in aller Deutlichkeit: Ich halte Teile der aktuellen Gesetzeslage in Deutschland für falsch und marktschädigend. Sie sollten daher dringend geändert werden.



> Aber das Leben ist kein Wunschkonzert und es gibt Recht und Gesetz.


Recht und Gesetz kann man ändern und Recht und Gesetz wird auch regelmäßig geändert, wenn es die Umstände erfordern und wenn es gute Gründe und Mehrheiten dafür gibt.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das mit der Accountbindung weiß ich, hier hat der Gesetzgeber leider bisher versäumt den "Tricks" der Hersteller einen Riegel vorzuschieben. Da gilt halt, ja, du darfst verkaufen, kannst es aber nicht, weil der Account dem Plattformbetreiber gehört und der nicht Teil der Software ist.


Das hat der Gesetzgeber zum Glück nicht versäumt. Er hat es versäumt, dieses Lizenz-Prinzip auf den gesamten digitalen Markt auszudehnen.



> Aber alles das ändert halt nichts daran, dass es nun einmal so ist, dass du das Eigentum durch Kauf erwirbst. Das ist der über allem stehende vom BGH und im BGB geregelte Grundsatz. Und der gilt eben auch für Standardsoftware.


Eigentum scheint ja fast schon religiöse Bedeutung für dich zu haben, als wäre das irgendeiner exklusiver Weg zum immerwährenden Glück, den es zu jedem Preis und unter allen Umständen zu wahren gilt...


----------



## Rabowke (29. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> [...]
> Eigentum scheint ja fast schon religiöse Bedeutung für dich zu haben, als wäre das irgendeiner exklusiver Weg zum immerwährenden Glück, den es zu jedem Preis und unter allen Umständen zu wahren gilt...



Lordie ... kam von dir nicht mal der Spruch, dass wenn man zynische bzw. sarkastische Kommentare abgibt an einer ernsthaften Diskussion nicht interessiert ist? 



Er hat Recht, wobei natürlich klar sein sollte, dass man das Eigentum an der Lizenz und damit auch ein Veräußerungsrecht erwirbt. Wie Spiritogre schon richtig schrieb, erst später kamen die Entwickler und Publisher auf die Idee, dass man dieses Recht per DRM aushebeln kann.

Ehrlich gesagt frage ich mich, warum der Weiterverkauf innerhalb von Steam nicht erlaubt sein sollte. Das System an sich bietet eine (temporäre) Übertragung von Lizenzen, warum nicht dauerhaft und per Geld?

Die Antwort dürfte klar sein: weil sich Steam hier selbst den Markt kaputt machen würde und massig Geld verlieren würde. Das man Spiele früher auch verkaufen konnte, hab ich in Zeiten von Age of Empires I & Co. noch miterlebt, denn ich hab häufig zweite Hand Spiele gekauft, warum auch nicht? 

D.h. früher, und darum geht es, war es gang und gäbe, dass man Software (auf Datenträger) weiterveräußern konnte. Nimmt man es genau, hat man bereits früher "nur" Eigentum am Datenträger, Handbuch und der CD an sich erworben, aber eben auch das Nutzungsrecht der Lizenz.


----------



## Bonkic (29. Juli 2016)

auch wenn die frage vermutlich sinnlos ist: weshalb denkst du (gemeint ist scholdarr) denn, dass die gesetzeslage "falsch" ist und, damit zusammenhängend, warum sollte der retail-vertrieb denn deiner meinung nach schnellstmöglich völlig verschwinden? wo siehst du da den vorteil? oder anders gefragt: was stört dich daran, dass spiele nach wie vor auch im einzelhandel als box erhältlich sind?
falls du das schon mal erklärt hattest, gibt mir einfach den link. deine mammut-textwände hab ich mir in der tat auch nicht immer durchgelesen.


----------

